# حوار يهودى مسيحى حول شخص المسيح ...



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع اشتقت كثيرا له .... التحاور مع أحد اليهود حول شخص المسيح ... وكيف أنهم لم يؤمنوا بيسوع كشخص المسيا الذى ينتظرونه والمذكور فى التواراة والأنبياء
وهذا سيكون مع الزميل (يهودى) وسيكون عن شخص المسيح .... وارجو أن يتمكن الزميل من جلب اصدقاءه ومعارفه ممن يجيدون العربيه لأثراء الحوار

ملحوظة: ممنوع مشاركة المسلمين ...*


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *موضوع اشتقت كثيرا له .... التحاور مع أحد اليهود حول شخص المسيح ... وكيف أنهم لم يؤمنوا بيسوع كشخص المسيا الذى ينتظرونه والمذكور فى التواراة والأنبياء
> وهذا سيكون مع الزميل (يهودى) وسيكون عن شخص المسيح .... وارجو أن يتمكن الزميل من جلب اصدقاءه ومعارفه ممن يجيدون العربيه لأثراء الحوار
> 
> ملحوظة: ممنوع مشاركة المسلمين ...*



*احب ان اقول لك اننى سأكون سعيد بهذا الحوار .. و ارجو انه ايا كان الخلاف فلا يؤثر على الصداقة بيننا جميعا 
للاسف انا لا اعرف غير والدى الذى علمنى العربية هو من يتحدث العربية .. و لكن انى ساتحاور و ارجو عذر اذا كنت فى بعض الاوقات ساكتب بالانجليزية او العبرية 
 و اسمح لى ان اقول لك انه ليس من الصحيح ان نمنع مسلمن من المشاركة فانا احب ان اسمع عن افكارهم نحونا و نحوكم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *احب ان اقول لك اننى سأكون سعيد بهذا الحوار .. و ارجو انه ايا كان الخلاف فلا يؤثر على الصداقة بيننا جميعا
> للاسف انا لا اعرف غير والدى الذى علمنى العربية هو من يتحدث العربية .. و لكن انى ساتحاور و ارجو عذر اذا كنت فى بعض الاوقات ساكتب بالانجليزية او العبرية
> و اسمح لى ان اقول لك انه ليس من الصحيح ان نمنع مسلمن من المشاركة فانا احب ان اسمع عن افكارهم نحونا و نحوكم*



*اكتب بالأنجليزية ... لكن لا تكتب بالعبرية لأننا لن نفهمها ولن نستطيع أن نترجمها .... وأما عن المسلمين فلن نسمح بمشاركتهم لأن الحوار يهودى مسيحى ..... ولا تستخدم اللون الأحمر فى مشاركة كامله ... فهذا سيكون من حق مشرف القسم فقط

سؤال: من هو يسوع من خلال فكر أحبار اليهود؟؟؟*


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعة*


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

jesus
ليس هو Messiah
jesus
ليس هو الرب او من تقولون انه يمثل الرب 
لكنه مجرد شخص لا نؤمن به ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> jesus
> ليس هو Messiah
> jesus
> ليس هو الرب او من تقولون انه يمثل الرب
> لكنه مجرد شخص لا نؤمن به ..



*نعلم هذا ..
ما مبررات احبار اليهود لعدم إيمانهم ؟؟؟*


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعلم هذا ..
> ما مبررات احبار اليهود لعدم إيمانهم ؟؟؟*



لانه لم يحقق التنبؤات التى ستكون مع Messiah

هل لى انا ان اسأل كيف ليس ل jesus اب ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> لانه لم يحقق التنبؤات التى ستكون مع Messiah
> 
> هل لى انا ان اسأل كيف ليس ل jesus اب ؟



*ما هى النبوات التى لم تتحقق بشخص يسوع ...

ممكن ان تفتح موضوع جديد بما تريده ...*


----------



## الياس السرياني (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ليتمجد اسم المقدس اسمه

يدوم صليبك أبي الحبيب صوت صارخ

تسجيل متابعة...


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع جدا ... تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Koptisch (4 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع يستحق المتابعة،تقييم ٥ نجوم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

متابعه------


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما هى النبوات التى لم تتحقق بشخص يسوع ...
> 
> ممكن ان تفتح موضوع جديد بما تريده ...*





انتم تقولون انه ابن الرب ! 
ليس 
messiah
ابن الرب

messiah
لم يصلب 
بينما حدث ذلك مع jesus

messiah
من اب و ام 
من نسل .. davıd
يكون هو منقذ ارض اسرائيل شعب الرب 

(Isaiah 52:7) "How beautiful upon the mountains are the feet of the messenger who announces peace."

(Isaiah 11:2-4): "full of wisdom and understanding, counsel and might, knowledge and the fear of God . . . he will smite the tyrant with the rod of his mouth, and slay the wicked with the breath of his lips 

سيتم فى النهاية تعزيز و امداد torah بتعاليم و اوامر messiah 

messiah
هو المخلص لشعب اسرائيل و هو الفداء الذى سيرسله الرب لذلك الهدف الذى سيؤدى فى النهاية الى سيادة السلام على كل الارض و ستعيش الارض فى سلام و سيحكم شعب اسرائيل


----------



## apostle.paul (4 نوفمبر 2011)

> انتم تقولون انه ابن الرب !
> ليس
> messiah
> ابن الرب


*جاوب على سليمان الحكيم
**مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ  الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ  جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*اشعياء 52 : 7 (ما اجمل على الجبال قدمي المبشر المخبر بالسلام المبشر بالخير المخبر بالخلاص القائل لصهيون قد ملك الهك)

اشعياء 11 : 2 - 4 (و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب, ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه, بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه.


كيف لم يتحقق هذا فى شخص يسوع .... ألم يخبر بالسلام والخير ... ألم يبشر بالخلاص لشعب اليهود .... وهل كنتم تودون ملك أرضى مثل داوود .... وماذا بعد موته ؟؟؟

*


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *جاوب على سليمان الحكيم
> **مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ  الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ  جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*



i told u man
here you talk about 
false jesus=not real messiah

messiah didn't come yet


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*استفسار من الاخ صوت صارخ :*
*هل هذا الموضوع حوار ثنائي ؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> i told u man
> here you talk about
> false jesus=not real messiah
> 
> messiah didn't come yet



*أولا لا تخطئ فى شخص يسوع ....
لا تعطينا ما نعرفه فعلا عن رفضكم لشخص المسيح
نريد أسانيدكم التوراتية لرفضكم هذا ... ليس أكثر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *استفسار من الاخ صوت صارخ :*
> *هل هذا الموضوع حوار ثنائي ؟؟؟*​



*لا ...... حوار مفتوح *


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> i told u man
> here you talk about
> false jesus=not real messiah
> 
> messiah didn't come yet


*و ما هي علامات مجيئه التي ترون من وجهة نظركم كيهود انها لم تتحقق حتي الان ؟؟؟*
*اليس المسيح هو من تكلم عنه انبياء الله اشعياء و ارميا و داود و غيرهم كثيرون ..؟؟؟*​


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أولا لا تخطئ فى شخص يسوع ....
> لا تعطينا ما نعرفه فعلا عن رفضكم لشخص المسيح
> نريد أسانيدكم التوراتية لرفضكم هذا ... ليس أكثر *



قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يبنى الهيكل المنتظر (الثالث) 
(Ezekiel 37:26-28).
قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يجمع كل شعب اسرائيل فى ارضنا 
(Isaiah 43:5-6).
قل لى .. كيف لم يستطيع jesus ان يمنع الحرب .. كيف لم يستطيع ان يجعل السلام موجود الان فى العالم
"Nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall man learn war anymore."

"God will be King over all the world—on that day, God will be One and His Name will be One"
(Isaiah 2:4)

messiah 
only who will do


----------



## AYIOC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> انتم تقولون انه ابن الرب !
> ليس
> messiah
> ابن الرب
> ...


حضرتك تعترض علي صلب المسيا, و تستخدمه كدليل ضد مسيانيّة يسوع, ممكن تفسرلنا من الذي يتكلم عنه اشعياء هنا :

*(إش 53 : 2) نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ. 


(إش 53 : 3) مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.


(إش 53 : 4) لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 


(إش 53 : 5) وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 


(إش 53 : 6) كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا. 


(إش 53 : 7) ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. 


(إش 53 : 8) مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟ 


(إش 53 : 9) وَ جُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.


(إش 53 : 10) أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ. 


(إش 53 : 11) مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 


(إش 53 : 12) لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


*


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*و ما رايكم كيهود في تجربة ذبح ابراهيم لابنه اسحق :*

* ماهي العلامات و الاشارات الالهية التي يمكن ان تستشفوها من هذه التجربة ..؟؟؟*

*و هل تعتقدون ان الله امرابراهيم بذبح اسحق لمجرد انه  يشتهي ذبيحة ( ادمية او غير ادمية ) ..او فقط ليتاكد من قلب ابراهيم ؟؟؟*

*و الا تشير هذه التجربة الي ذبح اعظم  من اسحق الانسان ؟؟؟*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> حضرتك تعترض علي صلب المسيا, و تستخدمه كدليل ضد مسيانيّة يسوع, ممكن تفسرلنا من الذي يتكلم عنه اشعياء هنا :
> 
> *(إش 53 : 2) نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.
> 
> ...



*جرى حوار على الخاص بيني وبين الأخ (يهودي) حول هذه النبوة، لكنه يقول أنها نبوة عن شعب إسرائيل. لكنني لم أفهم الصراحة كيف تنطبق على شعب إسرائيل *


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

AYIOC قال:


> حضرتك تعترض علي صلب المسيا, و تستخدمه كدليل ضد مسيانيّة يسوع, ممكن تفسرلنا من الذي يتكلم عنه اشعياء هنا :
> 
> *(إش 53 : 2) نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.
> 
> ...



صديقى ..
هل انا هنا لأفسر لك ما لا تفهمه ؟
ااعلم انك تفهم الكلمات و لكن انت لك تفسير و انا لى تفسير
و على هذه النقطة يقف كل منا ليختار الديانة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممكن تقوللي يا أستاذ يهودي عن من يتكلم داوود هنا:

13. فَغَرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُفْتَرِسٍ مُزَمْجِرٍ.
14. كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.
15. يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي وَإِلَى تُرَابِ الْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.
16. لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.
17. أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.
(المزمور 22)

وهذه مخطوطة أقدم بكثير من النص الماسوري لنص مهم في النبوة:







في إنتظار ردّك على هذه النبوة وعلى نبوة اشعياء. Take your time.
تحياتي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*متاااااااااااااابع بشغف
*​


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يجمع كل شعب اسرائيل فى ارضنا *
> *(Isaiah 43:5-6).*



*ما ذنب المسيح في انكم اناس وجوديون تتمسكون بحرفية الكلام و تتعامون عن حقيقة المقاصد الالهية الواردة في نبؤات انبيائه؟؟؟؟*

*تقول نبوة اشعياء التي تحتج الان بها :*
*5 **لا تخف فاني معك.من المشرق آتي بنسلك ومن المغرب اجمعك.*
*6 **اقول للشمال اعط وللجنوب لا تمنع.أيت ببني من بعيد وببناتي من اقصى الارض.*

*و هذا الظبط هو ما فعله المسيح فعلا و قاله ليس عن مملكتكم الارضية التي لا ترون في التوراة و الانبياء الا هي ..بل عن مملكة ابدية في ملكوت السموات.. تلك التي استعصي ادراكها علي عقولكم : *

*مت 8:11 واقول لكم ان كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق** والمغارب ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السموات.*​*
**لو 13:29 يأتون من المشارق** ومن المغارب ومن الشمال والجنوب ويتكئون في ملكوت الله.*​


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *و ما رايكم كيهود في تجربة ذبح ابراهيم لابنه اسحق :*
> 
> * ماهي العلامات و الاشارات الالهية التي يمكن ان تستشفوها من هذه التجربة ..؟؟؟*
> 
> ...



اذا راجعت مشاركاتى فى هذا الموضوع
انا قد سألت سؤال عن كيف لا يكون ل jesus اب ؟
و تم الاجابة انه يمكن ان اسأل هذا السؤال فى موضوع اخر
لذلك انت سأل هذا السؤال فى موضوع اخر 

هذا ليس له علاقة ب jesus


----------



## AYIOC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> صديقى ..
> هل انا هنا لأفسر لك ما لا تفهمه ؟
> ااعلم انك تفهم الكلمات و لكن انت لك تفسير و انا لى تفسير
> و على هذه النقطة يقف كل منا ليختار الديانة



لا أعلم لماذا غضبت !.
نحن هنا في حوار بمحبه, لا مجال للإنغلاق علي آرائنا, بكل محبه سألتك و أرجوك بكل محبه أن تُجيبني.
هذه الآيات تتكلم عن شخص يحمل آثام الشعب, فهل يحمل الشعب آثام نفسه ؟, و هل آشعياء اليهودي يقول عن الشعب أن الشعب حسب نفسه مصاباً من الله مذلولا لا منظر له ولا جمال !. 

و لك السلام في إسم يهوه القُدّوس.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*ياريت يتم تنظيم الحوار أكثر من ذلك والإنتهاء من نقطة نقطة قبل البدء فى الجديد.
*​


----------



## يهودى (4 نوفمبر 2011)

هل من المسموح ان اعتذر منكم الان .. لدى ميعاد
ساعود غدا لاقرأ كل التعليقات .. 
can i sign out now ??
i have a date 
do u all permit 
thanks


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> هل من المسموح ان اعتذر منكم الان .. لدى ميعاد
> ساعود غدا لاقرأ كل التعليقات ..
> can i sign out now ??
> i have a date
> ...



*ok no problem. I'll be waiting for your answer on David's and Isaiah's words
Take care*


----------



## Basilius (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام يا اخي يهودي 
عندما كتب لك الاخ بولس هذا الكلام 

*
جاوب على سليمان الحكيم
مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ  الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ  في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ  جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا  اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟*
رددت عليه قائلا 



> i told u man
> here you talk about
> false jesus=not real messiah
> 
> messiah didn't come yet


وكنت حضرتك قد كتبت سابقا ما يلي 


> ليس
> messiah
> ابن الرب


فهل معنى كلام حضرتك ان هذا الكلام لا ينطبق من الاساس على المسيا اللذي تنتظرونه اصلا ؟
مع احترامي


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> قل لى .. كيف لم يستطيع jesus ان يمنع الحرب .. كيف لم يستطيع ان يجعل السلام موجود الان فى العالم
> "Nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall man learn war anymore."
> 
> "God will be King over all the world—on that day, God will be One and His Name will be One"
> ...


*الا تعرف القراءة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*تلك هي نبؤة اشعياء " من اول الاصحاح "..لكي ترى ما قمت ببتره عمدا لتنصر مفاهيمك المغلوطه :*
*1 **الامور التي رآها اشعياء بن آموص من جهة يهوذا واورشليم*
*2 **ويكون في آخر الايام ان جبل بيت الرب يكون ثابتا في راس الجبال ويرتفع فوق التلال وتجري اليه كل الامم.*
*3 **وتسير شعوب كثيرة ويقولون هلم نصعد الى جبل الرب الى بيت اله يعقوب فيعلّمنا من طرقه ونسلك في سبله لانه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة ومن اورشليم كلمة الرب.*
*4 **فيقضي بين الامم وينصف لشعوب كثيرين فيطبعون سيوفهم سككا ورماحهم مناجل.لا ترفع امة على امة سيفا ولا يتعلمون الحرب فيما بعد*

*هل رايت الكلمات  "  ويكون في آخر الايام  " في اول الاصحاح ؟؟؟؟؟*

*و الان اسالك...اليس لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت ...؟؟؟*

*وكيف عرفتم كيهود اننا الان " في اخر الايام " ..و ماهي علامات اخر الايام .. و من اعطاكم حق معرفة مواعيد الله  ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## Desperado_3d (4 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح 
مع أن الموضوع ليس حوار ثنائي لكن أتمنى أن يدع الأخوة الأحباء صوت صارخ (بما أنه بدء الحوار) ليحاور الأخ الحبيب يهودي, لأني لا أعتقد أن الأخ يهودي سيستطيع أن يجيب على الأخوة الأحباء مرة واحدة و بالتالي سيكون هناك تشتيت في الموضوع.
طبعاً هذا اقتراح فقط لا أكثر.
سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع, آمين.


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

Desperado_3d قال:


> سلام المسيح
> مع أن الموضوع ليس حوار ثنائي لكن أتمنى أن يدع الأخوة الأحباء صوت صارخ (بما أنه بدء الحوار) ليحاور الأخ الحبيب يهودي, لأني لا أعتقد أن الأخ يهودي سيستطيع أن يجيب على الأخوة الأحباء مرة واحدة و بالتالي سيكون هناك تشتيت في الموضوع.
> طبعاً هذا اقتراح فقط لا أكثر.
> سلام المسيح يكون مع الجميع, آمين.


*لا تنسي ان الاخ اليهودي مدعو ايضا عزيزى للاستعانة باخوته في هذا الحوار..و ليس ذنب احد هنا انه لا يوجد يهودي في الحوار الا هو حتي الان*​


----------



## sam176 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا ...... حوار مفتوح *



لدى سؤال هام جدا لى كم اود من زمن ان اساله ليهودى فى منتدى 
اعتقد ان اليهود و المسيحيين يتفقون على قانونية العهد القديم 
( مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار الاسفار القانونية الاولى والثانية)
ما هو تفسير اليهود لان ملاخى هو اخر سفر فى العهد القديم وملاخي آخر الأنبياء طبقا للتفسير اليهودى (445 ق. م)

فما هوتفسيرهم لانقطاع الانبياء( الذين يرسلهم الله بصوره واضحه ومباشرة كارمياوصموييل)  
ام لديهم انبياء غير معروفين لنا
كذلك ما هو تفسيرهم لانقطاع رسائل الله لهم مع علمى بوجود التلمود
الذى اظنه حتى لديهم ليس له درجة القداسة لكتب العهد القديم من توراة وانبياء صغار و كبار واسفار شعرية وتاريخية


----------



## Basilius (4 نوفمبر 2011)

رجاء الحفاظ على هدوء الموضوع وعدم الحديه
ورجاء عدم الخروج عن اساس الموضوع


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2011)

نقرأ في (زكريا9: 9) 
قُولُوا لابْنَةِ  صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعًا، رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ"

فهل سيدخل المسيح في هذا الزمان راكبا على جحش و أتان !!!!


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> اذا راجعت مشاركاتى فى هذا الموضوع
> انا قد سألت سؤال عن كيف لا يكون ل jesus اب ؟
> و تم الاجابة انه يمكن ان اسأل هذا السؤال فى موضوع اخر
> لذلك انت سأل هذا السؤال فى موضوع اخر
> ...


*هذا اسميه تهرب من الاجابة عن سؤال في صلب الموضوع...*

*لان تجربة ابراهيم و ابنه اسحق ليست مجرد تجربة بشرية قاسية فحسب بل هي اشارة الهية واضحة الي مجئ الذبيحة الحقيقية المسيح الذي يفتدي البشرية كلها ..و هي الاشارة الالهية الاوضح اطلاقا عن شخص المسيح و التي تجاهلتموها انتم اليهود عمدا فقط لتنكروا علي المسيح انه هو المسيا المنتظر*​


----------



## esambraveheart (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*سؤال اخر للاخ اليهودي :*
*لماذا امر الله موسي ان يصنع حية نحاسية ( تستغرق وقت في صناعتها ) و يرفعها امام عيون بني اسرائيل  و لم يامره ان يرفع هو عصاه فورا لينقذ شعب بني اسرائيل من الوباء الذي كان يفترسهم  ..مع العلم ان عصا موسي هذه شقت البحر الاحمر سابقا و فجرت ينابيع مياه من الصخر ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*اهلا بالزميل يهودي و يسعدني الحوار معك*
*انت قلت لي ان يسوع ليس المسيا و ليس نبيا او مسيحا بحسب ايماننا*
*لانه لم تنطبق عليه النبوات*
*فما رايك ان نستعرض النبوات معا و لنرى هل تنطبق على المسيح ام لا*
*نبوه شيلوه التي حددت وقت ميلاد المسيح*
*المسيح المنتظر هو من نسل يعقوب (نبوه شيلوهשִׁילֹה )*
*لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُوهِ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.(تك١٠:٤٩)*
*לֹא־יָסוּר שֵׁבֶט מִיהוּדָה וּמְחֹקֵק מִבֵּין רַגְלָיו עַד כִּי־יָבֹא [שִׁילֹה כ] (שִׁילֹו ק) וְלֹו יִקְּהַת עַמִּים׃*
*و لنرى كيف فسرها علمائكم*
*ويفسر اليهود النبوه كالاتي*
*لن تزول الرئاسه السبطيه من يهوذا و من اولاد اولاده حتي ياتي المسيا المنتظر الذي ياخذ المملكه و له تخضع كل الشعوب و له يكون خضوع الامم(1)*
*و في تعليق اخر*
*الملوك و الحكام و الكتبه معلموا التوراة لن يتوقفوا من سبط يهوذا حتي ياتي الملك المسيا المنتظر اصغر ابناء السبط و يحكم و يقضي علي الامم كم هو جميل المسيا المنتظر الخارج من سبط يهوذا و ما اجمل عينا المسيا التي تشبهان النبيذ النقي*
*وفي تعليق اخر*
*لن يزول الصولجان من يهوذا حتي ياتي شيلوه الذي هو المسيا المنتظر الصولجان يعني المجمع الكنسي (السنهدرين)(2) لن ينهار حتي ياتي شيلوه(3)*
*و في تعليق اخر يسال المفسر قائلا*
*ما اسم المسيا....اسم المسيا هو يهوه برنا كما تنبا ارميا(4) وشيلوه من اسمائه ايضا كما جاء في نبوه يعقوب* ​
*عندما ازال الرومان الهويه السبطيه من اليهود و لم يعد بامكان اليهود تطبيق احكامهم شعروا بخوف شديد و مزقوا ملابسهم و *
​*وضعوا الرماد علي رائسهم صارخين....الويل لنا لان القضيب زال من يهوذا و المسيا لم ياتي بعد(6)*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*1) Gen 49:10-12, Targum Onqelos*
*Gen 49.10-12, Targum Jonathan (2*
*Bereshit Rabbah 98 (3*
*Lamentations Rabbah 1:16 (4*
*5**) cf. Santala, p. 103*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا ريت يا اخوة ننتظر عودة الأخ (يهودي) ليرد على المداخلات (إن أراد) لأن المشاركات تزيد وتزيد ولا نريد أن يشعر الأخ أن المنتدى إجتمع ضده  كل هذا فوق طاقته. بالراحة يا علّام*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *يا ريت يا اخوة ننتظر عودة الأخ (يهودي) ليرد على المداخلات (إن أراد) لأن المشاركات تزيد وتزيد ولا نريد أن يشعر الأخ أن المنتدى إجتمع ضده  كل هذا فوق طاقته. بالراحة يا علّام*


 

اقتراح بسيط لان الاخ اليهودي تضايق فخرج. بما ان عربيته ليست جيدة جدا فاقترح فتح حوار باللغة الانكليزية التي يجيدها..وان يتقدم عضو اخر معي لطرح الاسئلة ثم سيرد علينا..وفي نهاية الموضوع ساتكفل انا بترجمته عربيا ونشره...فما رايكم؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 نوفمبر 2011)

متابع...


----------



## jesus_son012 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

تسجيل متابعة 
موضوع رائع


----------



## The light of JC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

بامكان الاخ اليهودي التكلم بالعبرية و انا سأترجم


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> بامكان الاخ اليهودي التكلم بالعبرية و انا سأترجم



*شكرا محمد على الاهتمام ......*


----------



## The light of JC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*صوت صارخ *

*فعلاً الموضوع مهم جداً بالنسبة لي و اتوقع نفس الشيء عند بقية الاعضاء .. استاذي انت ابي و معلمي *

*كلمة شكراً مو حلوه تخرج من فمك  .. *

*الاخ "يهودي " *

*ارجو ان لا تظن اننا ضدك او انك منبوذ كل ما في الامر هو انك اليهودي الاول الذي تناقش فيه على منتدانا لذلك هو حماس من اعضاء منتدانا ارجو ان تترجم الموقف لما هو العكس *

*شكراً لك و نتمنى الاستفادة لك و لنا *​


----------



## The light of JC (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*صوت صارخ *

*فعلاً الموضوع مهم جداً بالنسبة لي و اتوقع نفس الشيء عند بقية الاعضاء .. استاذي انت ابي و معلمي *

*كلمة شكراً مو حلوه تخرج من فمك  .. *

*الاخ "يهودي " *

*ارجو ان لا تظن اننا ضدك او انك منبوذ كل ما في الامر هو انك اليهودي الاول الذي تحاور في منتدانا لذلك هو حماس من اعضاء منتدانا ارجو ان لا تترجم الموقف لما هو العكس *

*شكراً لك و نتمنى الاستفادة لك و لنا *​ 
"تصحيح "


----------



## fredyyy (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مزمور 22 : 16 ​

... *ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ*. 
​

*يقول داود ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ *​ 
*داود لم يمت مصلوبًا ... ولم ُتثقب يديه ورجليه *​ 
*إنها نبوة عن صلب المسيح*​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*10 وَمُنْذُ الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي فِيهَا أَقَمْتُ قُضَاةً  عَلَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَأَذْلَلْتُ جَمِيعَ أَعْدَائِكَ.  وَأُخْبِرُكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَبْنِي لَكَ بَيْتًا.
11 وَيَكُونُ مَتَى كَمَلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ لِتَذْهَبَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أَنِّي أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ بَنِيكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ.
12 هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
13 أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ أَنْزِعُ رَحْمَتِي عَنْهُ كَمَا نَزَعْتُهَا عَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلَكَ.
14 وَأُقِيمُهُ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَلَكُوتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَكُونُ كُرْسِيُّهُ ثَابِتًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ».
15 فَحَسَبَ جَمِيعِ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ وَحَسَبَ كُلِّ هذِهِ الرُّؤْيَا كَذلِكَ كَلَّمَ نَاثَانُ دَاوُدَ.


من هذا الذى يدعوه الله ابنا وهو له ابا وسيملك الى الابد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو يسوع ابن العلى المالك على كرسى داود ابيه الى الابد
**30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ.
31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ.
32 هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ،
33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابعه اخي عوزي و لي سؤال لك بما انك طرف في هذا الحوار المثير الذي لم يسبق له مثيل هنا*

*انت تقول و قد قرات في المواقع اليهوديه الكبري انه يجب ان يكون ابو و ام المسيح من سبط يهوذا الاثنان*

*هل من دليل من النصوص اليهوديه علي وجوب وجود اب للمسيا المنتظر*

*سلام الرب لك*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههه

الرحمة يا بشر .. 
انتوا ما صدقتوا لقيتوا واحد !!  

اخ يهودى مرحب بيك وسطنا .. انا سعيد جدا بوجودك معانا ..و نفسى اتكلم معاك حبتين ..
بس بصراحة عايز موضوع منفصل .. نتكلم فيه فى نقطة محددة ولما نخلصها ندخل غيرها وهكذا .. نمشى بالهداوة وخطوة بخطوة .

فى انتظار ردك.


----------



## MAJI (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موضوع فريد وحوار نوعي مميز
شكرا لاخونا صوت صارخ على فتحه
وشكرا للاخ يهودي الذي لم اتوقعه يهودي بل حسبته مسلم يتنكر باسم يهودي .
اخوتي اغنوا الموضوع بردودهم 
وانا فقط عندي رد بسيييط جدا حول سؤال
قل لى .. كيف لم يستطيع jesus ان يمنع الحرب .. كيف لم يستطيع ان يجعل السلام موجود الان فى العالم
"Nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall man learn war anymore."

"God will be King over all the world—on that day, God will be One and His Name will be One"
(Isaiah 2:4)

messiah 
only who will do  
لو ان كل العالم عملوا بوصايا المسيح يتحقق هذا حتما .
الرب معك


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

احب ان اقول
انى جئت لهذا الموضوع للحوار حول شخصية jesus and messiah
و لكن الان انا ارى الكثير من الردود  
انا فقط ارجو ان اعرف ما هو السؤال الموجه لى الان ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> احب ان اقول
> انى جئت لهذا الموضوع للحوار حول شخصية jesus and messiah
> و لكن الان انا ارى الكثير من الردود
> انا فقط ارجو ان اعرف ما هو السؤال الموجه لى الان ؟



*أوكى .... دعنا نركز فى الشواهد التوراتية التى اعتمد عليها أحباركم لرفض أن يكون يسوع هو المسيا الذى ينتظرونه ؟؟؟؟ وعلى الزملاء عدم الخروج عن هذه النقطة*


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أوكى .... دعنا نركز فى الشواهد التوراتية التى اعتمد عليها أحباركم لرفض أن يكون يسوع هو المسيا الذى ينتظرونه ؟؟؟؟ وعلى الزملاء عدم الخروج عن هذه النقطة*



i answer this question be4


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

messiah is born of two human parents, as we said.but jesus, according to Christian theology, was born of a union between a human woman and God, rather than two HUMAN parents, as was Hercules, and dionysis, as well as many other pagan gods.
messiah can trace his lineage through his human biological father, back to King David (Isaiah 11:1,10; Jeremiah 23:5; Ezekiel 34:23-24; 37:21-28; Jeremiah 30:7-10; 33:14-16; and Hosea 3:4-5). But Jesus's lineage cannot go through his human father, according to Christian theology, as Jesus's father was not Joseph the husband of Mary. according to Christian theology, jesus's father was God.
messiah traces his lineage only through King Solomon (II Samuel 7:12-17; I Chronicles 22:9-10). But according to Luke 3:31, jesus was a descendant of Nathan, another son of King David, and not a descendant of King David through King Solomon.
messiah cannot trace his lineage through jehoiakim, jeconiah, or shealtiel, because this royal line was cursed (I Chronicles 3:15-17; Jeremiah 22:18,30). but according to both matthew 1:11-12 and Luke 3:27, jesus was a descendant of shealtiel


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ما ذنب المسيح في انكم اناس وجوديون تتمسكون بحرفية الكلام و تتعامون عن حقيقة المقاصد الالهية الواردة في نبؤات انبيائه؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *تقول نبوة اشعياء التي تحتج الان بها :*
> *5 **لا تخف فاني معك.من المشرق آتي بنسلك ومن المغرب اجمعك.*
> ...



استطيع ان اجد بعض الالفاظ الغير المقبوله نحونا ... 
احب ان اقول لك اننا لا يصعب شئ فى هذا العالم عن ادراكنا .. نحن نعرف الكثير و نعرف ما هو اكثر
و انظر الى تاريخنا لتتأكد


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

messiah
سيجعل هذا العالم نباتى (vegetarian)
Isaiah 11:6-9
messiah
سيأتى و سيتوقف الموت .. لن يكون هناك الموت و سيتم اعادة الميت الى الحياة
Isaiah 25:8
Daniel 12:2
Ezekiel 37:12
Isaiah 43:5-6

حين يأتى messiah
يتم تدمير كل الاسلحة فى العالم
Ezekiel 39:9,12
تستعيد شعب اسرائيل ارضهم
Ezekiel 47:13-13

هل هذا حدث بعد  jesus



no


----------



## يهودى (5 نوفمبر 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *متابعه اخي عوزي و لي سؤال لك بما انك طرف في هذا الحوار المثير الذي لم يسبق له مثيل هنا*
> 
> *انت تقول و قد قرات في المواقع اليهوديه الكبري انه يجب ان يكون ابو و ام المسيح من سبط يهوذا الاثنان*
> 
> ...



شلوم مشلومخا

messiah 

يكون من نسل david

Genesis 49:10
Isaiah 11:1
Jeremiah 23:5, 33:17
Ezekiel 34:23-24


----------



## Desperado_3d (5 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح
متابع و منتظر الأخ الحبيب صوت صارخ لإكمال الحوار (الهاديء) مع الأخ الحبيب يهودي.
و أضم رأيي مع رأي الحبيب (!ابن الملك!) بالتكلّم في نقطة معينة على حِدة و أخذ كل شيء خطوة خطوة.
سلام المسيح يكون معكم دائماً, آمين.


----------



## fredyyy (5 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> مزمور 22 : 16
> ... *ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ*. ​
> 
> *يقول داود ثقبوا يديَّ ورجليَّ *
> ...


 
*لم نري رد على هذه المشاركة *

*رغم أنها بسيطة *

.


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> messiah is born of two human parents, as we said.but jesus, according to Christian theology, was born of a union between a human woman and God, rather than two HUMAN parents, as was Hercules, and dionysis, as well as many other pagan gods.
> messiah can trace his lineage through his human biological father, back to King David (Isaiah 11:1,10; Jeremiah 23:5; Ezekiel 34:23-24; 37:21-28; Jeremiah 30:7-10; 33:14-16; and Hosea 3:4-5). But Jesus's lineage cannot go through his human father, according to Christian theology, as Jesus's father was not Joseph the husband of Mary. according to Christian theology, jesus's father was God.
> messiah traces his lineage only through King Solomon (II Samuel 7:12-17; I Chronicles 22:9-10). But according to Luke 3:31, jesus was a descendant of Nathan, another son of King David, and not a descendant of King David through King Solomon.
> messiah cannot trace his lineage through jehoiakim, jeconiah, or shealtiel, because this royal line was cursed (I Chronicles 3:15-17; Jeremiah 22:18,30). but according to both matthew 1:11-12 and Luke 3:27, jesus was a descendant of shealtiel


*
Your words show your ignorance of our faith my dear. Jesus was not born throught intercourse between a God and a woman, but He's the son of God since eternity:
John 1:1
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God

"In the beginning" means before creation

That's what my friend aposle.paul pointed at, in the text of Solomon the prophet:
4. Who has ascended into heaven, or descended? Who has gathered the wind in His fists? Who has bound the waters in a garment? Who has established all the ends of the earth? What is His name, and what is His Son's name, If you know?

and He was born as a miracle from The virgin Mary in time, again: AS A MIRACLE, without a father, not throught sexual intercourse 

you have a lot of misrepresentations of our Christian faith, so please work on that first, or somebody might think that you're a moslim (joke)

I'm still waiting for your response to my very clear two questions here:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3020094&postcount=26

God Bless​*


----------



## بايبل333 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*ما رايك فى علماء اليهود .؟*
*الم يخبركم عن شخص المسيح .؟*
*وما هى الادالة القوية التى ترفض فيها مجىء المسيا حتى الان .؟*


----------



## مسلم 1483 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*متابع معكم الحوار الشيق.*


----------



## صوت الرب (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*أنا بفضل يكمل الأستاذ صوت صارخ لوحده الحوار
لأننا سببنا ضغط كبير على العضو يهودي*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> شلوم مشلومخا
> 
> messiah
> 
> ...



*شكرا لك...

شالوم
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> شلوم مشلومخا
> 
> messiah
> 
> ...



*ويسوع من نسل داود ..؟؟؟؟ فما المشكلة ... ولديك النسب فى مت 1 وفى لوقا 3*


----------



## white.angel (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*تسجيل متابعه بشغف*
*على الرغم من انى ارى نوع من عدم التنسيق*
*سيكون افضل لو ان الحوار ثنائى ... *
*حتى نستطيع المسير فى نقطه نقطه بتنظيم ... ولا نشتت الطرف الاخر*​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*


يهودى قال:



			احب ان اقول لك اننا لا يصعب شئ فى هذا العالم عن ادراكنا

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تفكير انساني ملئ بالغرور حقا ..و لو وضعت لك امثال سليمان ستدينكم لانكم تظنون انفسكم احكم حكماء الارض..*

*لانكم لو كنتم حقا كما تقول " لا يصعب شئ فى هذا العالم عن ادراككم " لعرفتم و ادركتم ان الله في نبؤة اشعياء النبي لا يتكلم عن مملكة اسرائيل الارضية التي تحلمون بها و لا ترون ما هو افضل منها ..بل يتكلم عن " مملكة سمائية " افضل من مملكتكم الارضية ..مملكة سمائية ابدية يجتمع فيها الابرار من المشارق و المغارب ..من نسل يعقوب كما من نسل عيسو كما من الامم.. و ليس فقط من شتات اليهود المتفرقين في عالمنا اليوم*​


----------



## esambraveheart (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*اسالك سؤالا و لا تتسرع في اجابته و حاول الا تغضب :*

*ماذا كانت تعني لكم وعود الله المتكررة بالكلمات  " الي الابد " ؟؟؟؟*

*ولماذا في ظنك كيهودي خلت اسفار توراة موسي تماما من التعبير " ملكوت السموات " ؟؟؟؟*

* و هل تعتقد ان الله بهذا كان يعتبركم شعبا فهيما ناضجا روحيا و يقدس جوهر الروحانيات .. ام فقط كنتم في نظره شعبا وجوديا عاصيا متمردا  لا يكترث الا بالاكل و الشرب و لا يؤمن الا بالمحسوس و الملموس و اجهل من ان يكلمه الله عن السمائيات او عن ملكوت السموات او عن المملكة الابدية السمائية  ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*ماى روك .... ممكن نخليه حوار ثنائى .... الموضوع اتبهدل*


----------



## Desperado_3d (6 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح
أنا أضم صوتي لصوت الأخ الحبيب صوت صارخ. الموضوع أصبح فيه ردود غير متناسقة إطلاقاً.
أتمنى أن يكون الحوار ثنائي فقط.
سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماى روك .... ممكن نخليه حوار ثنائى .... الموضوع اتبهدل*




لا مانع من نقل حواركم كحوار ثنائي وجعل الموضوع هذا موضوع التعليقات لترك المجال للبقية للمشاركة. 

نحتاج موافقة الاخ اليهودي اولاً.


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا مانع من نقل حواركم كحوار ثنائي وجعل الموضوع هذا موضوع التعليقات لترك المجال للبقية للمشاركة.
> 
> نحتاج موافقة الاخ اليهودي اولاً.



*اوكى ..... لننتظره .... وشكرا لأشرافك على الموضوع *


----------



## esambraveheart (6 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لا مانع من نقل حواركم كحوار ثنائي.


*شكرا لاقصاء كل الاعضاء من الحوار و قصره علي شخص واحد .*
*سؤال استاذ روك :*
*هل المسيحيه كعقيده تخص الاخ صوت صارخ وحده لينفرد في الحوار عنها في حوار ثنائي ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## يهودى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*قد بدأ عدم التنظيم فى الحوار .. ارجو ان نتحاور بهدوء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *قد بدأ عدم التنظيم فى الحوار .. ارجو ان نتحاور بهدوء *



*هل توافق على جعله حوار ثنائى للحفاظ على وحدة الموضوع ؟؟؟*


----------



## يهودى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل توافق على جعله حوار ثنائى للحفاظ على وحدة الموضوع ؟؟؟*



*only me n u
ok*


----------



## يهودى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل توافقون على ان اعرض عليكم اقوال من كتابنا  talmud عن 
jesus
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *هل توافقون على ان اعرض عليكم اقوال من كتابنا  talmud عن
> jesus
> *



*وهل التلمود كتاب موحى به أم من تأليف البشر؟؟ .... الذى نؤمن به كلانا فهى التوراة ....هى الفيصل فى حوارنا .... وفى انتظار رد ماى روك لتنظيم الحوار*


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2011)

سيتم تنظيم موضوع الحوار اليوم لاحقاً.


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

متابعة بكل شوق 
من زمان كان نفسي أسأل كم سؤال ليهودي بس شكله الموضوع صار حوار ثنائي ولا إيه ؟
للأسف لم أجد من الأخ يهودي أي إجابات منطقية على أسئلة الأخوة المسيحيين .. إعذرني أخي يهودي ولكن صدق الكتاب حين قال:
*"فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ  بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ! يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً. وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ»* متى 15: 6-9


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تم إفتتاح موضوع الحوار: المسيح في العهد القديم (حوار مسيحي يهودي)

استاذي صوت صارخ، تفضل بأول مشاركة لك (لا مانع من اعادة تكرار اول طرحك في الموضوع هذا ان احببت).


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تم إفتتاح موضوع الحوار: المسيح في العهد القديم (حوار مسيحي يهودي)
> 
> استاذي صوت صارخ، تفضل بأول مشاركة لك (لا مانع من اعادة تكرار اول طرحك في الموضوع هذا ان احببت).



*شكرا عزيزى .... ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *شكرا لاقصاء كل الاعضاء من الحوار و قصره علي شخص واحد .*
> *سؤال استاذ روك :*
> 
> *هل المسيحيه كعقيده تخص الاخ صوت صارخ وحده لينفرد في الحوار عنها في حوار ثنائي ؟؟؟؟؟*​


 

Just Relax.......OK​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> متابعة بكل شوق
> من زمان كان نفسي أسأل كم سؤال ليهودي بس شكله الموضوع صار حوار ثنائي ولا إيه ؟
> للأسف لم أجد من الأخ يهودي أي إجابات منطقية على أسئلة الأخوة المسيحيين .. إعذرني أخي يهودي ولكن صدق الكتاب حين قال:
> *"فَقَدْ أَبْطَلْتُمْ وَصِيَّةَ اللَّهِ بِسَبَبِ تَقْلِيدِكُمْ! يَا مُرَاؤُونَ! حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ عَنْكُمْ إِشَعْيَاءُ قَائِلاً: يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ وَيُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً. وَبَاطِلاً يَعْبُدُونَنِي وَهُمْ يُعَلِّمُونَ تَعَالِيمَ هِيَ وَصَايَا النَّاسِ»* متى 15: 6-9


 

الكل يريد ان يحاور الصديق اليهودي...وانا على يقين بان العزيز صوت صارخ سيتكلم عن كل شيء في اذهاننا...الرب يوفقكم


----------



## مسلم 1483 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مستر يهودي....وينك؟ ولو رحت هيك من دون لا حس ولا خبر. ما علينا عم نستناااااااااك*


----------



## يهودى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

احب ان اقول انى قلت ان الحوار انتهى 
و لكن تم حذف مشاركتى , لا اعلم لماذا ؟
و سبب انهاء الحوار هو انه يتم السخرية بى و بكلامى و هذا واضح من خلال معظم المشاركات


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> و سبب انهاء الحوار هو انه يتم *السخرية* بى و بكلامى و هذا واضح من خلال معظم المشاركات




*الرجل صاحب الموضوعية في الكلام *

*لا يُعلِق مصير الحوار على السخرية *

*الردود القوية لها تقديرها ... وتستمد قوتها من موضوعيتها المُحددة *

*إليك نقط محددة :*

*1- لماذا توقفت الذبائح الحيوانية ... بعد ذبيحة المسيح ؟*

*2- لماذا لم يظهر نبي في إسرائيل منذ 2000 سنة ؟*

*3- أين كهنة تقديم الذبائح ؟*


*1-*
إشعياء 53 : 4 ، 6
كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ *وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*
لَكِنَّ *أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا*. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 

يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا *يَسُوعَ* مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ. 


*2- *
لوقا 7 : 26 
بَلْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ *أَنَبِيّاً* نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ *وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ*
التثنية 18 : 15 
«*يُقِيمُ* لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ *نَبِيّاً* مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 


*3- *
العبرانيين 5 : 4 - 6 
وَلاَ يَأْخُذُ أَحَدٌ هَذِهِ *الْوَظِيفَةَ* بِنَفْسِهِ، بَلِ الْمَدْعُّوُ مِنَ اللهِ، كَمَا هَارُونُ أَيْضاً.
كَذَلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ *رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ،* بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ».
كَمَا يَقُولُ أَيْضاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: «*أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ* عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ».

.


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> يتم السخرية بى و بكلامى


*لسنا نحن من نسخر منك عزيزى ..بل كلمة الله التي وضعها في افواهنا و علي السنتنا هي التي بقوتها و كمالها تسخر منك و من معتقداتك كيهودي ..و انظر ماذا يقول داود النبي عنكم :*

*مزامير 5*
*2 **قام ملوك الارض وتآمر الرؤساء معا على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين*
*3 **لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما*
*4 **الساكن في السموات يضحك.*
*الرب يستهزئ بهم.*
*5 **حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه ويرجفهم بغيظه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رَبَّيْتُ بَنِينَ وَنَشَّأْتُهُمْ، أَمَّا هُمْ فَعَصَوْا عَلَيَّ.
  اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُ قَانِيَهُ وَالْحِمَارُ مِعْلَفَ صَاحِبِهِ، أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ*


----------



## مسلم 1483 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> احب ان اقول انى قلت ان الحوار انتهى
> و لكن تم حذف مشاركتى , لا اعلم لماذا ؟
> و سبب انهاء الحوار هو انه يتم السخرية بى و بكلامى و هذا واضح من خلال معظم المشاركات



*يعني حضرتك لم يعجبك ما قام به الزعيم مشكور من مسح كل المشاركات التي أنت تظن أنها تسخر منك وقد فتح موضوع جديد مختص لك وللعضو صوت صارخ ولم تقبل بذلك وحتى لم تشكر. لا أريد أن أكون وقحا ولكن صدق الكتاب عندما وصفكم بالعنيدين. *


----------



## esambraveheart (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*عن نفسي ..انا منسحب من هذا الموضوع و لن اعلق فيه بعد الان حتي لا تحدث مشاكل مع اي طرف او اكون سببا في احجام البعض عن المشاركه.*

*تفضل يا اخ " يهودي "..الموضوعين مفتوحين امامك.. فشارك و اجب علي اسئلة الاخوة و لا تتعلل*​


----------



## يهودى (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*مع احترامى لكل الرد السابقة .. 
انتم اذا تريدون اكمال الحوار .. 
مع انه لم يتم ارسال اى معلومة عن فتح موضوع جديد للحوار لى 

انا ساكمل الحوار معكم حتى النهاية .. و لكن لنتذكر انكم من اراد ذلك
انا ساعطيكم معلوماتنا كيهود عن jesus و لكن فى حدود المسموح به
و ارجو عدم خطأ فهم انا .. حدود مسموح تعنى اننا لدينا تعاليم عن jesus فى كتبنا نحن فقط من يصدقها
و اعتقد انكم يهمكم فقط torah 

انا على استعداد للحوار
*


----------



## fredyyy (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> * معلوماتنا *
> *كيهود عن *
> *jesus و لكن فى *
> *حدود المسموح به*
> ...


 
*ونحن *

*- كمسيحيين **نريد معلومات من التوراة *

*- موثَّقة **بالآيات *

*- وليس للمسيح أن تُكتب فيه آراء شخصية *

.


----------



## صوت الرب (10 نوفمبر 2011)

أهلا بعودتك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*welcome back*​


----------



## يهودى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

thank u all


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اهلا اخى-- و اشكرك على الاستعداد فى تكمله النقاش-- عالمين ان حضرتك لم تطلب هذا النقاش بل تم دعوتك إليه-- نحترمك لقبول هذا الحوار اخى- الرب يباركك و الرب معك-


----------



## fredyyy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> thank u all


 
not at all

*لكنك لم تأتي بشئ جديد *

*ولم تُكمل الحوار ....... لماذا ؟*

.


----------



## السـامرية (11 نوفمبر 2011)

_*حوار شيق جدا بجد
من زمان نفسى اتعرف على شخص يهودى واعرف معتقداتهم وتفكيرهم
متااااااااااااابعة بشغف*_​


----------



## يهودى (13 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> _*حوار شيق جدا بجد
> من زمان نفسى اتعرف على شخص يهودى واعرف معتقداتهم وتفكيرهم
> متااااااااااااابعة بشغف*_​



*thank u for ur words*


----------



## MAJI (17 نوفمبر 2011)

انت كيهودي  
هل انتظار اليهود لمسيح اخر هو شعور يريحهم ؟
الا يشعركم هذا الانتظار باليأس ؟
فان كان مسيحكم المنتظر هو من سيمنع الحروب ويلغي كل انواع السلاح ويجمع اليهود وكل امور دنيوية مادية 
فماذا استفاد كل اليهود الذين ماتوا عبر2000 سنة وحتى انتم ربما سوف لاتحظون بالتمتع بهذه الامتيازات .
فما هو موقفكم ؟
وانتم لم تؤمنوا بمسيحنا لتنالوا احساسنا وفرحنا !!!!!
ولم تحظوا بالمسيح المرتقب!!!!!


----------



## يهودى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> انت كيهودي
> هل انتظار اليهود لمسيح اخر هو شعور يريحهم ؟
> الا يشعركم هذا الانتظار باليأس ؟
> فان كان مسيحكم المنتظر هو من سيمنع الحروب ويلغي كل انواع السلاح ويجمع اليهود وكل امور دنيوية مادية
> ...


*
حسنا .. صديقى !
انت تسأل عن رأى انا فى هذا الكلام و سأقول لك :
فى البداية انا (و نحن اليهود) لا نؤمن ب jesus لذلك لم تحن لحظة وصول messiah بعد .. لكن انا احب اقول لك ان انا و انت (اذا كان عمرك صغير ) ستأتى لحظة فارقة بين معتقداتنا نحن 2 (كيهودى و مسيحى) و لا تقلق ستكون حيا وقتها .. i hope dat
قد سألت انت ان انتظار يشعر باليأس .. و سأجيب على ذلك بسؤال لك  .. انا انتظر و انت انتظرت و لم تجنى شئ .. من منا لديه امل اكثر من الاخر الان؟
انت تسأل عن يهود ميت .. سأجيب عليك بان نحن نفعل كل شئ من اجل الوصول الى تلك اللحظة التى نريدها ..... i hope u get wat i mean my friend
هناك كثير من الاحداث حدثت مؤخرا اذا انت او انتم كمسحين جميعكم توقفتو لحظة للتفكير بها .. ستلاحظو ان اللحظة اقرب من ما نحسب 
قد حاولت انا اقول لكم عن ما اعرفه و نفكر معا .. و لكن لم اجد منكم منصتا جيد او صديق .. 
but i hope good luck for all
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*يوجد الكثير من المنصتين الجيدين رغم اختلاف رايهم معاك*

*سلام*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2011)

> *انتم تقولون انه ابن الرب !
> ليس
> messiah
> ابن الرب*


*لسنا نحن فقط من نقول بان المسيا هو ابن الله
فى المدراش على المزامير تعليقا على المزمور الثانى 
7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.
8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ.*
*… In another comment, the verse is read I will tell of the decree: The Lord said unto me: Thou art My son … Ask of Me, and I will give the nations for thine inheritance, and the ends of the earth for thy possession (Ps. 2:7, 8).  R. Yudan said: All these goodly promises are in the decree of the King, the King of kings, who will fulfill them for the lord Messiah, And why all this?  Because the Messiah occupies himself with Torah … This day have I begotten thee (ibid.)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Ps 2:9). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​ *المسيا هو ابن الله
ليس من شروحات المسيحين بل باعترافكم انتم
**

*


----------



## fredyyy (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *لذلك لم تحن لحظة وصول messiah بعد .. *
> *ستأتى لحظة فارقة بين معتقداتنا نحن 2 (كيهودى و مسيحى) *
> *ستكون حيا وقتها .. i hope dat*
> *قد سألت انت ان انتظار يشعر باليأس .. *
> ...


 
*قد أكثرت من الكلام عن المستقبل *

*والانتظار ... واللحظة التي لم تأتي ... والأمل *

*لكن لم تكلمنا عن واقع عشناه ونعيشه من 2000 سنه *

*أين أنت من هذه الأسئلة : *
*1- لماذا توقفت الذبائح الحيوانية ... بعد ذبيحة المسيح ؟

2- لماذا لم يظهر نبي في إسرائيل منذ 2000 سنة ؟*

*3- أين كهنة تقديم الذبائح ؟*

***************************************

*الشواهد والآيات الواردة التي ُتجيب عن الأسئلة :*

*1-*

إشعياء 53 : 4 ، 6
كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ *وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.*
لَكِنَّ *أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا*. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً. 

يوحنا 1 : 29 
وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا *يَسُوعَ* مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: «*هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللَّهِ* الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ. 

أفسس 2 : 15 
أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ. *مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ* نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، 
لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً، ​
*2- *
​لوقا 7 : 26 
بَلْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ *أَنَبِيّاً* نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ *وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ*
التثنية 18 : 15 
«*يُقِيمُ* لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ *نَبِيّاً* مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. ​
*3- *

العبرانيين 5 : 4 - 6 
وَلاَ يَأْخُذُ أَحَدٌ هَذِهِ *الْوَظِيفَةَ* بِنَفْسِهِ، بَلِ الْمَدْعُّوُ مِنَ اللهِ، كَمَا هَارُونُ أَيْضاً.
كَذَلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ *رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ،* بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ».
كَمَا يَقُولُ أَيْضاً فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ: «*أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ* عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادِقَ».

. ​


----------



## MAJI (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *حسنا .. صديقى !*
> *انت تسأل عن رأى انا فى هذا الكلام و سأقول لك :*
> *فى البداية انا (و نحن اليهود) لا نؤمن ب jesus لذلك لم تحن لحظة وصول messiah بعد .. لكن انا احب اقول لك ان انا و انت (اذا كان عمرك صغير ) ستأتى لحظة فارقة بين معتقداتنا نحن 2 (كيهودى و مسيحى) و لا تقلق ستكون حيا وقتها .. i hope dat*
> *قد سألت انت ان انتظار يشعر باليأس .. و سأجيب على ذلك بسؤال لك .. انا انتظر و انت انتظرت و لم تجنى شئ .. من منا لديه امل اكثر من الاخر الان؟*
> ...


 يا اخي يهودي 
الكثير هنا فرحين بوجودك ومناقشتك الجميلة 
ولكننا اكيد نختلف وهذا ليس معناه اننا اعداء بل الاصدقاء ايضا يختلفون .
انا لم افهم قصدك في اللون الاحمر 
هل تقصد( لحظة فارقة بين معتقداتنا ) هي وقت مجئ المسيح ؟ !
اما عن الانتظار والجني 
فانا اعرف اني ان التزمت بوصايا مسيحي سأكون من المرفوعين الى السماء عند المجئ الثاني لمسيحي.
فانا انتظاري هو للمجد السماوي, لملكوت الرب الخالي من الالم والحزن والقلق والهموم .انها حياة ابدية معه .
اما انتظار اليهود لمسيحهم فهو للمجد الارضي (دولة موحدة وامان من الحروب ورخاء بشري ) 
لكني الان اتنعم بسلام المسيح الداخلي لان كلامه يعزيني اذا تألمت . يبكتني اذا اخطأت , يفرحني اذا حزنت.يصبرني في الشدة, يطمنني في الوحدة لانه قال انا معكم حتى انقضاء الدهر.
ارجو ان اكون قد اوضحت قصدي .
 واسعدني حوارك ياصديق


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لسنا نحن فقط من نقول بان المسيا هو ابن الله
> فى المدراش على المزامير تعليقا على المزمور الثانى
> 7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.
> 8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ.*
> ...



*
my friend !

u still think dat jesus is god ... jesus was human 

throughout the hebrew ******ures, there is a sharp contrast made between G-d on one hand, and human beings on the other. first of all, there is always a reprimand against any human being who claims to be G-d, or divine, as we read in
Ezekiel 28:2

from Hosea in which G-d specifically tells us that G-d is not a human being

I will not execute the fierceness of mine anger, I will not return to destroy Ephraim: for I am G-d, and not a man; the Holy One in the midst of thee: and I will not enter into the city. [Hosea 11:9]

G-d is not a man, that he should lie; neither the Son of Man, that he should repent: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good? [Numbers 23:19][/COLOR*]

*صديقى .. احب ان اقول لك اننى قد سألت والدتى و هى (يهودية اسرائيلية) عن jesus .. و قد فوجئت حينما قالت لى ان هناك كلام تم ترجمته من العبرية الى الانجليزية خطأ .. يبدو اننى سأبحث فى هذا الموضوع لاحقا .. قد يكون ذلك هو سبب المشكلة من البداية ..*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *u still think dat jesus is god ... jesus was human *


*عزيزى لست انا الذى يفكر بان المسيا هو نفسه يهوه الكائن 
فحينما سئُل الرابى ابا كهانا 
ماهم اسم المسيا ؟
قال اسمه يهوه
المدراش على مراثى ارميا
**… BECAUSE THE COMFORTER IS FAR FROM ME, EVEN HE THAT SHOULD ******* MY SOUL.  What is the name of King Messiah?  R. Abba b. Kahana said: His name is ‘the Lord’; as it is stated, And this is the name whereby he shall be called, The Lord is our righteousness (Jer. XXIII, 6). http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Je 23:7). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​


> *throughout the hebrew ******ures, there is a sharp contrast made  between G-d on one hand, and human beings on the other. first of all,  there is always a reprimand against any human being who claims to be  G-d, or divine, *


*وانا معاك ان الكتاب يفرق بين الله وبين الانسان
والمسيا ليس انسانا دعى فيما بعد بانه الله
لكنه هو نفسه يهوه الازلى(ممرا يهوه وملاك يهوه الظاهر لموسى فى العليقة وللانبياء)الذى صار فى الجسد *


> *صديقى .. احب ان اقول لك اننى قد سألت والدتى و هى  (يهودية اسرائيلية) عن jesus .. و قد فوجئت حينما قالت لى ان هناك كلام تم  ترجمته من العبرية الى الانجليزية خطأ .. يبدو اننى سأبحث فى هذا الموضوع  لاحقا .. قد يكون ذلك هو سبب المشكلة من البداية ..*


*ياعزيزى لا يوجد شئ خطا فى الترجمة
الترجمة صحيحة مليون فى المية
المشكلة انكم مش عايزين تشوفوا المسيح ولسه منتظرين وهم
المسيح جه من وسطكم ومن وسط اخواتكم
من سبط الملوك قام واقام ملكوته الذى لا ينقرض ولا يباد 
 وابائك رفضوه وسلموه بمشورتهم الردية للصليب  
وكانت دينوتهم رهيبة اذ تشتتوا فى كل الارض ولم يستطيعوا الى الان ان يبنوا هيكل سليمان الذى نقضه المسيح بكلمة منه وقال
لايترك حجر على حجر ينقض
المسيح هذا الذى قيل عنه فى المزمور
** الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ*
*
نتنمنى ان ترجع البقية من اسرائيل للمسيا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*يقول داود فى المزمور
3 تَقَلَّدْ سَيْفَكَ عَلَى فَخْذِكَ أَيُّهَا الْجَبَّارُ، جَلاَلَكَ وَبَهَاءَكَ.
4 وَبِجَلاَلِكَ اقْتَحِمِ. ارْكَبْ. مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْبِرِّ، فَتُرِيَكَ يَمِينُكَ مَخَاوِفَ.
5 نَبْلُكَ الْمَسْنُونَةُ فِي قَلْبِ أَعْدَاءِ الْمَلِكِ. شُعُوبٌ تَحْتَكَ يَسْقُطُونَ.*
*6كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*الا تعلم ياعزيزى ان المخاطب هنا هو المسيا الملك الذى يخاطبه داود قائلا له كرسيك يا الله*
*افتح Targum to the Hagiographa
وهو ترجوم خاص بالاسفار الشعرية يقول
* *Your beauty, O King Messiah, surpasses that of ordinary men.  The spirit of prophecy has been bestowed upon your lips; therefore the Lord has blessed you forever.  Gird your sword upon your thigh, O mighty one, it is your glory and your splendor.  And your splendor is great.  Because of this you shall ride victoriously on the streets of the kingdom in behalf of faith, truth, humility, and righteousness.  And the Lord shall teach you to perform awesome deeds with your right hand, Your arrows are drawn, nations shall fall under you.  And your arrows shall be sent into the heart of the King’s enemies.  Thy throne of glory, O Lord, endures forever and ever; a scepter of righteousness is the scepter of Thy Kingdom.  Because you love righteousness and hate evil, because of this the Lord your God has anointed you with the oil of gladness more than your companion.  Pure myrrh and aloes and cassia perfume all your garments.  Out of palaces inlaid with ivory from the land of Minni they shall gladden you.  The districts of the kingdom come forward to greet you and to honor you when the scroll of the Torah is placed at your right, inscribed with pure gold of Ophir.  Hear, O congregation of Israel, the instruction of his mouth and observe the extent of his deeds.  Let your ear attend to the words of the Torah, forget the evil deeds of the wicked of your people, and the house of idolatry where you served. the house of your fathers.  And then the King will desire your beauty, for He is your master and you must bow to Him.  The inhabitants of the city of Tyre shall come with an offering; the rich people of the nation shall seek your presence at your Temple.  All the finest personal possessions from the district treasuries of kings, hidden within, shall be brought to the priests, whose vestments are woven of pure gold.  In embroidered vestments they shall offer their sacrifices before the King of the world; and the rest of their fellows. who scattered among the nations shall be brought in to you, rejoicing, at Jerusalem.  They shall be brought in with joy and praise, and they shall enter the palace of the Eternal King.  In the place of your fathers your sons shall be righteous; you shall appoint them princes in all the land,  At that time you shall say: “Let us remember Thy name in every generation.”  Because of this, the people who become proselytes shall praise Thy name forever and ever.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Ps 45:2). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عزيزى لست انا الذى يفكر بان المسيا هو نفسه يهوه الكائن
> فحينما سئُل الرابى ابا كهانا
> ماهم اسم المسيا ؟
> قال اسمه يهوه
> ...



*ارجو ان يكون الكلام بالعربية المطلقة (الفصحى)..اذا سمحت
المشكلة هى ان انا و انت نقتنع بتفسير مختلف 
اذا كنت انا سأضع رد و انت تضع رد و كل منا يقتنع به .. ما فائدة الحوار اذا ؟ .. اشعر انكم تريدون اثبات خطأ كلامى بدون ان تعطو لى الفرصة لطرح كلام
احب ان اقول لك اننى سابحث فى موضوع الترجمة التى قلت لك عنها .. و سأخبرك لاحقا*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *ارجو ان يكون الكلام بالعربية المطلقة (الفصحى)..اذا سمحت*


*طيب هتكلم بالانجليزى علشان تبقى متابع معايا كويس*


> *اذا كنت انا سأضع رد و انت تضع رد و كل منا يقتنع  به .. ما فائدة الحوار اذا ؟ .. اشعر انكم تريدون اثبات خطأ كلامى بدون ان  تعطو لى الفرصة لطرح كلام*


*sure;you have acomplete chance to reply ;but im not talk through christian explanation;all these commentaries are from your  jewish teachers and form your  jewish books
not my problem that yours idea about messiah is identical with our christian view 
your   ancient view about messiah is matching greatly with our messiah jesus son of david 
i hope you think away from anything you learn and think
jesus is the messiah son of living GOD in all ways * ​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب هتكلم بالانجليزى علشان تبقى متابع معايا كويس*
> 
> *sure;you have acomplete chance to reply ;but im not talk through christian explanation;all these commentaries are from your  jewish teachers and form your  jewish books
> not my problem that yours idea about messiah is identical with our christian view
> ...



*
no my friend ... my teachers i know them
ma mother one of them cz she know more  
what u will do if u know that i am student of satan ?? haha (joking)
wat i wanna to say .. am here to just learn more arabic
to enhancement n improve my arabic shit language
n every day i gain sum new words >> datz good 4 me
n i hope to make good relation with arabians
my views abut messiah is very strong n am sure abut dat
jesus is not our messiah i told dat be4 
u say jesus is word of g-d >>> i don imagine this ?? how come dat g-d has only 1 word ....haha datz really funny 
n now u say dat jesus is son of david ... so why jesus came from ordinary woman 
why he dndnt come from spirit of g-d without any woman !! ... g-d can create anything he wanna... as u christians say
my jewish book u talk abut ... do u read ma books be4 ? 
takecare man ... don say i think away ma learning ... 
don say dat  
*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *no my friend ... my teachers i know them*
> *ma mother one of them cz she know more *
> *what u will do if u know that i am student of satan ?? haha (joking)*
> *wat i wanna to say .. am here to just learn more arabic*
> ...


 
*what you have just said tells me that you dont know anything about the christian faith to the extent that you are wondering how God has only one word *
*are you kidding me *
*and you are asking why did God choose to come to this world through an ordinary woman*
*and why he didint come from the spirit of God directly *
*are sure that you know the christian faith to be able to participate in such a debate like that about Jesus whether he is Messiah or not *
*sorry for saying that but are you guys freaking kidding me *

*sorry for jumping on your topic and sorry for saying that but we are still debating and you are still more than welcome among us *
*nice talking to you have a good one *​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *what you have just said tells me that you dont know anything about the christian faith to the extent that you are wondering how God has only one word  *
> *are you kidding me *
> *and you are asking why did God choose to come to this world through an ordinary woman*
> *and why he didint come from the spirit of God directly *
> ...


*
ma lady
cooool dat i see u here sure u r welcome n thnx 4 ur words
but who told u dat i know well abut christians 
!!!
am jewish
jesus don present something to me 
u all who said dat .. u say dat jesus word of g-d i don do
i don know ur view abut messiah 
i know only ma view ... 
n reply to urs questions
!!!
u get wat i mean*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *no my friend ... my teachers i know them
> ma mother one of them cz she know more*


*your mother when she learned; she learned from jewish books of rabbinical writtings 
and i when i talk; i talk from rabbinical writtings 
*


> *my views abut messiah is very strong n am sure abut dat
> jesus is not our messiah i told dat be4*


* 
there isn't our and yours messiah
there is one messiah 
he came or not 
you and your  nation  **isreal **rejected jesus as messiah and delivered him to cross 
and  you not told us why
why u rejected jesus as messiah although all messianic features applied to jesus
you must give me astrong reason for your rejection jesus as messiah
*


> *u say jesus is word of g-d >>> i don imagine this ?? how come dat g-d has only 1 word ....haha datz really funny*


* 
no my friend
you know that when elohiem create all creature 
created it by his word
his word mean his wisdom who is eternal
GOD'S wisdom is being in his essence 
**

messiah is wisdom of GOD  
is eternal  word of GOD who not separated from GOD'S essence 
MEMRA YAHW 
and word of GOD  is eternal as solomon teach as in proverbs 
**The LORD brought me forth as the first of his works, before his deeds of old


*

> *why he dndnt come from spirit of g-d without any woman !!*


;
because the messiah should be son of man 
carrying the humanitiy nature to save us from our sins 
and moses the prophet teach as in genesis 
*And I will put enmity between you and the woman, and between your  offspring and hers; he will crush your head, and you will strike his  heel
*the messiah is offspring of woman who strike the devil
* 
*


> *my jewish book u talk abut ... do u read ma books be4 ?*


* 
no my friend
i read your scrip ture 
and defen of it
and believe in yahw the lord of isreal as the only true GOD of all nations and all creature
but i believe also in messiah the image of yahw and his eternal appearnace  
the king of kings who save us from true enemies 
the devil 
and establish the eternal kingdom
who is eternal The high priest in the true the Most Holy Place ;the heaven itself

you must tell me the reasons why u rejected jesus as messiah *​


----------



## fredyyy (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *:**what you have just said tells** me *
> *that you dont know anything about the christian faith*


 
*It is true *

.​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*



but who told u dat i know well abut christians 
!!!
am jewish

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*sorry , I know that you are jewish what am saying is how do you accept to participate in such a debate about Messiah while you dont know the christian faith *
*is this logical *
*besides , while you dont know the christian faith pretty well how did you become that sure and certain that Jesus is not Messiah *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*



am here to just learn more arabic
to enhancement n improve my arabic shit language
n every day i gain sum new words >> datz good 4 me
n i hope to make good relation with arabians

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

this comment struck me the most, it seems that you are not making any value for your eternal life, and everything written here has no account in your mind - learning Arabic and enhance your language can be done through various resources including web-based programs, but here we are discussing some religious facts which can either save your life or perish it.

please consider my words, and think about it.

best,*


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *your mother when she learned; she learned from jewish books of rabbinical writtings
> and i when i talk; i talk from rabbinical writtings
> **
> there isn't our and yours messiah
> ...


*
be4 i begin
i wanna u to know dat 
u who begin n be sure dat i will be who end

Matthew 1:23 says that jesus (the messiah) would be called Immanuel, which means "G-d with us."  Yet no one, not even his parents, call him Immanuel at any point in the bible.

 the messiah must be a physical descendant of David (Romans 1:3 & Acts 2:30).  Yet, how could Jesus meet this requirement since his genealogies in Matthew 1 and Luke 3 show he descended from David through Joseph, who was not his natural father because of the Virgin Birth. hence, this prophecy could not have been fulfilled.

 Isaiah 7:16 seems to say that before jesus had reached the age of maturity, both of the Jewish countries would be destroyed.  Yet there is no mention of this prophecy being fulfilled in the new testament with the coming of jesus, hence this is another messiah prophecy not fulfilled.

wanna more .. tell me
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*in **Targum Pseudo-Jonathan. we read:


**I will put enmity between you and the woman, and between the offspring of your sons and the offspring of her sons: and it shall be that when the sons of the woman observe the commandments of the Torah, they will direct themselves to smite you on the head, but when they forsake the commandments of the Torah you will direct yourself to bite them on the heel.  However, there is a remedy for them but no remedy for you.  They are destined to make peace in the end, in the days of the King Messiah.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Ge 3:15). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​ 

*the messiah is offsring of woman*​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *sorry , I know that you are jewish what am saying is how do you accept to participate in such a debate about Messiah while you dont know the christian faith *
> *is this logical *
> *besides , while you dont know the christian faith pretty well how did you become that sure and certain that Jesus is not Messiah *​


*
u answered ur self
i wanna to tell u dat i participate here as u all ask me to do dat .. n i told dat be4
i said dat i don know abut christians well but i have christians friends n 
we talk abut jesus n messiah .. but wat i meant dat am not strongly know abut christians faith as u all don know strongly abut us
our books tell us dat jesus is not messiah
*


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *in **Targum Pseudo-Jonathan. we read:
> 
> 
> **I will put enmity between you and the woman, and between the offspring of your sons and the offspring of her sons: and it shall be that when the sons of the woman observe the commandments of the Torah, they will direct themselves to smite you on the head, but when they forsake the commandments of the Torah you will direct yourself to bite them on the heel.  However, there is a remedy for them but no remedy for you.  They are destined to make peace in the end, in the days of the King Messiah.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
> ...


*
the gospels (especially Matthew 21:4 and John 12:14-15) claim that jesus fulfills the prophecy of Zechariah 9:9

but

 (Zechariah 9:10-13) show that the person referred to in this verse is a military king that would rule "from sea to sea".  since jesus had neither an army nor a kingdom, he could not have fulfilled this prophecy.

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *Matthew 1:23 says that jesus (the messiah) would be called Immanuel, which means "G-d with us."  Yet no one, not even his parents, call him Immanuel at any point in the bible*


*immanuel is Descrip tive name who mean that el(GOD) with us 
as we call messiah the savior 
savior is **Descrip tive** name for messiah as our savior 
but his actual name who given by angel to mary jesus(yahwsha)
**yahw slave

*


> *
> the messiah must be a physical descendant of David (Romans 1:3 & Acts 2:30).  Yet, how could Jesus meet this requirement since his genealogies in Matthew 1 and Luke 3 show he descended from David through Joseph, who was not his natural father because of the Virgin Birth. hence, this prophecy could not have been fulfilled*


* 
mary is daughter of david also and from house of david 
as the gospel of luke say
He has raised up a horn of salvation for us in the house of his servant David*


> *Isaiah 7:16 seems to say that before jesus had reached the age of  maturity, both of the Jewish countries would be destroyed.  Yet there is  no mention of this prophecy being fulfilled in the new testament with  the coming of jesus, hence this is another messiah prophecy not fulfilled*


* 
this verse in not messianic prophecy
the messianic prophecy about messiah who will born from virgin 
this verse tell us about Maher-Shalal-Hash-Baz*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *
> (Zechariah 9:10-13) show that the person referred to in this verse is a military king that would rule "from sea to sea".  since jesus had neither an army nor a kingdom, he could not have fulfilled this prophecy*


*no these verses tell us about peace not wars
read carefully
**Rejoice greatly, O Daughter of Zion! Shout, Daughter of Jerusalem! See,  your king comes to you, righteous and having salvation, gentle and  riding on a donkey, on a colt, the foal of a donkey


our savioe came to zion gentle ridden upon donkey not on horses making peace not wars


**I will take away the chariots from Ephraim and the war-horses from  Jerusalem, and the battle bow will be broken. He will proclaim peace to  the nations. His rule will extend from sea to sea and from the River to  the ends of the earth



jesus establish his kingdom with peace not by wars 


save us from hell 


* I will free your prisoners from the waterless pit..​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *immanuel is Descrip tive name who mean that el(GOD) with us
> as we call messiah the savior
> savior is **Descrip tive** name for messiah as our savior
> but his actual name who given by angel to mary jesus(yahwsha)
> ...


*

the Messiah will be born of human parents and possess normal physical attributes like other people. He will not be a demi-god, nor will he possess supernatural qualities.

the Messiah must be descended on his father's side from King David (see Genesis 49:10, Isaiah 11:1, Jeremiah 23:5, 33:17; Ezekiel 34:23-24). u claim that jesus was the product of a virgin birth, he had no father ― and thus could not have possibly fulfilled the messianic requirement of being descended on his father's side from King David*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *the Messiah will be born of human parents  and possess normal physical attributes like other people. He will not be  a demi-god, nor will he possess supernatural qualities*


*i proved that the messiah'name is el gabbor as isaiah call him in his prophecy 
el gabbor which mean the mighty GOD 


AND THE KING DAVID CALL HIM ELOHIEM IN THE PSLAM 45 

AND YOU NOT REPLY ON ME
and in isalah prophecy ha said
**Therefore the Lord himself will give you a sign: The virgin will be with  child and will give birth to a son, and will call him Immanuel*


> *u claim that jesus was the product of a virgin  birth, he had no father ― and thus could not have possibly fulfilled the  messianic requirement of being descended on his father's side from King  David*


*there isn't any verse in your scri pture say that messiah must have father from david decsenants
all verses declare that messiah is son of david only
and mary is from house of david and her son is hereditary** son of her house.....house of king david
*​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*Micah 5:2
"But thou, Bethlehem Ephratah, though thou be little among the thousands of Judah, yet out of thee shall he come forth unto me that is to be ruler in Israel; whose goings forth have been from of old, from everlasting." 

the gospel of matthew (Matthew 2:5-6) claims that jesus’ birth in Bethlehem fulfils this prophecy

"Bethlehem Ephratah" in Micah 5:2 refers not to a town, but to a clan: the clan of Bethlehem, who was the son of Caleb’s second wife, Ephrathah (1 Chronicles 2:18, 2:50-52 & 4:4).

the prophecy (if that is what it is) does not refer to the Messiah, but rather to a military leader, as can be seen from Micah 5:6.  This leader is supposed to defeat the Assyrians, which, of course, jesus never did.  It should also be noted that Matthew altered the text of Micah 5:2 by saying: "And thou Bethlehem, in the land of Judah" rather than "Bethlehem Ephratah" as is said in Micah 5:2. He did this, intentionally no doubt, to make this verse appear to refer to the town of Bethlehem rather than the family clan.

u still think that jesus = messiah ?????*


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*The Messiah brings about an end to all forms of idolatry
(Zechariah 13:2)
The Messiah leads the world to become vegetarian
(Isaiah 11:6-9)
Eventually the dead will be resurrected
(Isaiah 26:19; Daniel 12:2; Ezekiel 37:12-13; Isaiah 43:5-6)
The nations of the earth will recognize that they have been wrong, that the Jews have been right, and that the sins of the Gentile nations, their persecutions and the murders they committed, have been borne by the Jewish people
(Isaiah 53)
All weapons will be destroyed
(Ezekiel 39:9,12)


where are u jesus to do all this ???!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *Bethlehem Ephratah" in Micah 5:2 refers not to a  town, but to a clan: the clan of Bethlehem, who was the son of Caleb’s  second wife, Ephrathah (1 Chronicles 2:18, 2:50-52 & 4:4*


*Bethlehem Ephratah is the town of david where jesus born
from your scri pture
Bethlehem was a minor town, not one held by a large and powerful clan, but it was the birthplace of King David (1 Sam 16:1; 17:12) and will also be the birthplace of the Messiah, Jesus Christ (Matt 2:3–6; Luke 2:4–7). http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1* *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Adeyemo, T. (2006). Africa Bible commentary (1080). Nairobi, Kenya;  Grand Rapids, MI.: WordAlive Publishers;  Zondervan*.


​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *The Messiah leads the world to become vegetarian
> (Isaiah 11:6-9)*


*these not present in isaiah
isaiah say
**The wolf will live with the lamb, the leopard will lie down with the  goat, the calf and the lion and the yearling together; and a little  child will lead them


isaiah is obvious
messiah will gether isreal and nations in his kingdom


in targum to jonathan of prophets we read
**And a king shall come forth from the sons of Jesse, and the Messiah shall be anointed from among his children’s children.  And upon him shall rest the spirit of divine prophecy, the spirit of wisdom and sagacity, the spirit of counsel and might, the spirit of knowledge and fear of the Lord.  And the lord shall bring him near to the worship of Him.  He shall not judge according to the sight of his eyes, not shall he reprove according to the hearing of ears.  But he shall judge the poor in truth, and  shall reprove in faithfulness for the needy of the people.  He shall smite the guilty of the land with the word of his mouth, and with the speech of his lips he shall slay Armilus the wicked.  The righteous shall surround him, and the faithful shall be near him.  In the days of Israel’s Messiah, peace shall abound in the land; the wolf shall dwell with the lamb, and the leopard shall lie down with the kid, and the calf and the lion and the fatling together, and a small suckling child leading them.  And the cow and the bear shall graze, their young ones shall lie down together, and the lion shall eat straw like the ox.  The suckling child shall play laughingly over the hole of the winding serpent, and the weaned child shall put his hands over the eyeballs of the venomous snake.  They shall do no harm nor destroy on all My holy mountain, for the land shall become full of the knowledge of the worship of the Lord, as the waters cover the sea.  And it shall be at that time that kings shall obey the descendant of Jesse, who is destined to stand as a sign to the nations, and the place of his dwelling shall be glorious.  At that time the Lord shall again show His might a second time, to deliver the remnant of His people who are left, from Assyria, form Egypt, from Pathros, from India, from Elam, from Babylon, from Hamath, and from the islands of the sea.  And He shall raise a sign to the nations, and shall gather together the scattered of Israel, and shall bring back the Dispersion of Judah from the four directions of the earth.  The jealousy of the tribe of Ephraim shall vanish, and they who oppress the tribe of Judah shall be destroyed.  They of the tribe of Ephraim shall not be jealous of the tribe of Judah, and they of the tribe of Judah shall not oppress the tribe of Ephraim.  But they shall put their shoulders together to smite the Philistines who are in the west; together they shall despoil the people of the east; they shall put forth their hand against Edom and Moab, and the Ammonites shall become subservient to them.  And the Lord shall dry up the tongue of the sea of Egypt, and He shall raise the striking power of his might over the Euphrates by the word of His prophets, and He shall smite it into seven brooks which they can cross dryshod.  And there shall be a paved road for the remnant of His people who are left from the Assyrian, just as there was for Israel on the day of their going up from the land of Egypt.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1**Huckel, T. (1998). The Rabbinic Messiah (Is 11:6). Philadelphia: Hananeel House*.
​ 
 .​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *i proved that the messiah'name is el gabbor as isaiah call him in his prophecy
> el gabbor which mean the mighty GOD
> 
> 
> ...


*
The Messiah traces his lineage only through King Solomon (II Samuel 7:12-17; I Chronicles 22:9-10). But according to Luke 3:31, jesus was a descendant of Nathan, another son of King David, and not a descendant of King David through King Solomon.

The Messiah cannot trace his lineage through Jehoiakim, Jeconiah, or Shealtiel, because this royal line was cursed (I Chronicles 3:15-17; Jeremiah 22:18,30). But according to both Matthew 1:11-12 and Luke 3:27, Jesus was a descendant of Shealtiel.*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *
> The Messiah traces his lineage only through King Solomon (II Samuel  7:12-17; I Chronicles 22:9-10). But according to Luke 3:31, jesus was a  descendant of Nathan, another son of King David, and not a descendant of  King David through King Solomon*


*GOD promised david as in psalm
The LORD swore an oath to David with a promise he will never take back: "I will place one of your descendants on your throne.
messiah will be from descendants of king david
and not determine which son of david

and about the verse in 1 chronicles
its about messiah not solomon
st.paul say in the epistle to hebrew
For to which of the angels did God ever say, "You are my Son; today I  have become your Father"? Or again, "I will be his Father, and he will  be my Son*"?  
​


----------



## يهودى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*Just question for you man 

In Mark 8:35 jesus said: "...but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel’s the same shall save it."  

How could Jesus have said this when there was no gospel when he lived?  

The gospel did not appear until after his death.

*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *Just question for you man *
> 
> *In Mark 8:35 jesus said: "...but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel’s the same shall save it." *
> 
> ...


 

I'm not sure why you use the Islamic style of the questions without reading commentaries regarding each verse or word you read from the gospel...

Gospel Means the Good News - and it doesn't mean a written book - do any simple search in google about this certain word, and you will see multiple explainations to what it means


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *The Messiah cannot trace his lineage through  Jehoiakim, Jeconiah, or Shealtiel, because this royal line was cursed (I  Chronicles 3:15-17; Jeremiah 22:18,30). But according to both Matthew  1:11-12 and Luke 3:27, Jesus was a descendant of Shealtiel.*


*Shealtiel is from david descendant

messiah not inherite **Shealtiel 
but  the lord will give him the throne of his father David


as st.luke say in his gospel

He will be great and will be called the Son of the Most High. The Lord God will give him the throne of his father David



jesus is from house of king david *,,​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

> *In Mark 8:35 jesus said: "...but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel’s the same shall save it."
> 
> How could Jesus have said this when there was no gospel when he lived?
> 
> The gospel did not appear until after his death*


*gospel is not book
gospel in greek εὐαγγέλιον(euangelion)
mean good news
gospel is the messish himself and his message to all people
good news of slavation
not written book

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 نوفمبر 2011)

* This gospel, i.e., the good news of the Lord’s death and resurrection (see also Mk 14:10, 11; Lk 22:3–6).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1KJV Bible commentary. 1997, c1994 (1953). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*
​


----------



## يهودى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*i read ur comments
till now i don find any proof in ur words
dat the messiah is jesus
!!!!

*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> * messiah is jesus*
> *!!!!*




*messiah is jesus*

*هنا بكل وضوح *

.


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> *i read ur comments
> till now i don find any proof in ur words
> dat the messiah is jesus*


*all messianic features applied to jesus strongly
in addition;jesus prove his messianic personality by miracles
he not only teach that he is messiah
he prove also by his miracles 
so;your priests of israel delivered him to cross as they failed to face jesus and failed to convince the israel nation that jesus not amessiah

jesus walked to cross and the GOD the father of him raised him from death proving to us
that jesus you delivered to death
the death can't hold him

and prove by his **Resurrection**
 
that he is the LORD and THE MESSIAH** 


jesus said*
*O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, you who kill the prophets and stone those sent  to you, how often I have longed to gather your children together, as a  hen gathers her chicks under her wings, but you were not willing
Behold, your house is left unto you desolate.
For I say to you, from now on you will not see Me until you say, 'BLESSED IS HE WHO COMES IN THE NAME OF THE LORD



prophecy of jesus christ th son of the living GOD 

is done

and your nation is scatered and your HOUSE became some of sands


your nation's glory is finished
and new house of the GOD is glorified


the church of the messiah *!'". ​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*till now u not give me astrong reason for yours rejection of jesus as amessiah


where yours  sacrifices
where yours glories of your nation
God's chosen people
there isn't anything
israel is still wait Ghost*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*In that day there is an altar to Jehovah In the midst of the land of Egypt, And a standing pillar near its border to Jehovah



where ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
where is this altar of jehovah in midst of land of egypt
the altar is our  christian altar 
the messiah altar in our land
egypt
not yours ancient altar of solomon in **Jerusalem*
*
,*​


----------



## يهودى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *The Messiah brings about an end to all forms of idolatry
> (Zechariah 13:2)
> The Messiah leads the world to become vegetarian
> (Isaiah 11:6-9)
> ...


*
The Messiah rebuilds The Temple (Isaiah 2:2; Ezekiel 37:26-28)
The Nile will run dry (Isaiah 11:15)
Monthly, the trees of Israel will yield their fruit (Ezekiel 47:12);
Each tribe of Israel will receive and settle their inherited land (Ezekiel 47:13-13);
The nations of the earth will recognize that they have been wrong, that the Jews have been right, and that the sins of the Gentile nations, their persecutions and the murders they committed, have been borne by the Jewish people (Isaiah 53)


all my words

 prove that jesus was not the messiah
and messiah will come soon*


----------



## يهودى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *In that day there is an altar to Jehovah In the midst of the land of Egypt, And a standing pillar near its border to Jehovah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
haha .. really !!
i want to ask u 
how abut the lights of mary u see always .. ha tell me ??
i wanna really to know
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*no my friend *
*it isn't adiscussion *
*you must reply on our proves *
*then we discuss your negative evidence-if there- aganist jesus to be a messiah to reach aresult  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> *how abut the lights of mary u see always .. ha tell me ??*


*not our topic
i ask you about altar of jehovah in midst of the land of egypt
*


> *i wanna really to know*


*no
i who need to know
where's this altar of jehovah in our land **egypt*​


----------



## يهودى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *not our topic
> i ask you about altar of jehovah in midst of the land of egypt
> *
> *no
> ...


*
who tell u dat i just kidn u 
!!!!!!!!!!!!
i ask u abut sumthing happen in ur country
n u ask me abut ur country too
!!
who musta answer the other .. 

anyway .. as u like 
don reply n so i ll*


----------



## jesus_son012 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يسامحكم 
اتكلموا عربى
تسجيل متابعة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *
> haha .. really !!
> i want to ask u
> how abut the lights of mary u see always .. ha tell me ??
> ...



*Your style in answering, my dear, makes me believe more and more that you are here not to answer serious questions, but to pick some words and play with them. Except your ignorance of our holy Christian faith (seen by everybody here BTW), you didn't answer almost anything at all!!! How old are you my brother? if you are not able to answer questions why did you accept to do? WHAT DO THE LIGHTS OF THE HOLY MOTHER MARY THE QUEEN OF YOUR JEWISH NATION HAD TO DO WITH OUR CONVERSATION HERE???!!! and where are you answers to my questions here: 24 and 26??

God Bless​*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> *
> i ask u abut sumthing happen in ur country
> n u ask me abut ur country too*


*mary not a messiah
we saw lights or not
it isn't your business 
and i will not discuss anything about her with you who believe in talmud and you know what talmud  
i discuss about altar of jehovah in midst land of egypt as in isaiah prophecy
where???????????
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*question to you
moses the prophet write in GENESIS
**בְּרֵאשִׁית בָּרָא אֱלֹהִים אֵת הַשָּׁמַיִם וְאֵת הָאָרֶץ׃
     bara elohiem**
HOW.........
how the one GOD of israel called elohiem  **in plural
and take verbs in singular  (bara


how
*​


----------



## يهودى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *mary not a messiah
> we saw lights or not
> it isn't your business
> and i will not discuss anything about her with you who believe in talmud and you know what talmud
> ...


*
ok man
i see dat discussion between us comes to end
and u say dat not my business .. ok as u like
my answer to ur question is not ur business too .. its mine
and ll keep it 4 maself
u r free n me too

well..i want to thank u 4 ur time u waste here

n sorry if i disturb u

*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 نوفمبر 2011)

> *
> my answer to ur question is not ur business too .. its mine
> and ll keep it 4 maself*


*as you havn't any answer
thanx my dear
*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*Kindergarten?  you don't know the A B C of conversations, mr. Jew. we are talking here, if you still don't know, about a specific subject which is: Is Jesus The messiah or not? The lights in Eygpt or anything else are not included in that subject. Find for us a grown-up jewish Rabbi to discuss with. Thanks

Peace for you​*


----------



## fredyyy (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعيدا عن الآراء الشخصية *

*المسيح ( المسيا ) أتى وعرفه السامريين* 
يوحنا 4 : 25 ، 26
قَالَتْ لَهُ *الْمَرْأَةُ*: 
«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ *مَسِيَّا* الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ *الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي*. 
فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «*أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ*».
 
​*ولم يعرفه اليهود *

*ما يهم في الموضوع ليس ما تؤمن به ... بل ما وصل إليك من كلام الله *

************************************

*Away from the personal views 

Christ (the Messiah) came in and defined by the Samaritans
*
John 4: 25.26

*Woman* said to him:

«I know that *Messiah* who is called *Christ* comes.

When he comes tell us everything ».

Jesus said to her: «*I who speak to is*».


*Jews did not know

What matters in issue is not what you believe ... But what came to you from the Word of God
*
*.*​.


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 نوفمبر 2011)

طب الترجمه حاتنذل امتا :thnk0001:​


----------



## الانداد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

هل يمكن للمسلم المشاركه؟


----------



## الانداد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتي الان ما حد عبرني هل يمكنني ان اشارك .....*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الانداد قال:


> هل يمكن للمسلم المشاركه؟



*الأستاذ صوت صارخ كتب في أوّل مشاركة:



صوت صارخ قال:



ملحوظة: ممنوع مشاركة المسلمين ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


لو عندك اضافة أو سؤال افتح موضوع منفصل أخي الحبيب.

سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أهلا أخي الحبيب
المسلمون مشهورون بال misrepresentation (سوء التقديم، التشويه) لإيماننا المسيحي، والدليل على ذلك من القرآن نفسه وأحاديث محمد وتفاسير علمائكم، لذلك فالمسلمون يُضرب بهم المثل في ذلك. لو كنت تحب تناقش هذا الكلام فتفضّل الى قسم الحوار الاسلامي وهو مليء بمثل هذه المواضيع. أما هذا الموضوع فمُخصص للحوار المسيحي-اليهودي بناءا على قول صاحب الموضوع، وليس لغيره الحق في فرض أي شيء آخر.

مع احترامي ومحبتي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

الانداد قال:


> *شكرا لردك كيرلس *
> 
> *اعرف ان صوت صارخ قال ممنوع مشااركه المسلمين و لكن *
> 
> ...



*ممنوع مشاركة المسلمين فى هذا الحوار .... *


----------



## apostle.paul (22 نوفمبر 2011)

> *و اخيرا
> انا كمسلم اؤمن بأن يسوع هو المسيح المولود من العذراء مريم
> وهو احد اركان ايماني فمن حقي ايضا الدفاع عن مسيانيه يسوع كما تدافعون عنه *
> 
> *هذه هي الاسباب التي دفعتني للمشاركه*


*قبل ان تدافع عن مسيانية يسوع
فوجب عليك ان تتيقن بدجل محمد
لان ايمانك بان يسوع هو المسيا ملك اسرائيل
هو ايقانك بان تمام الرسالة الالهية تمت فى شخصه وما بعده ماهم الا دجالين
كيف ستحاور شخص يهودى عن مسيانية يسوع وانت لا تعرف حتى ماهو اسمه
ولا سبطه
ولا تعالميه
ولا ما ملامح مسيانيته
ولا اى شئ كتب عنه من انبياء العهد العتيق
هتحاوره منين؟؟؟؟؟؟
من سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نحن نتحاور معه من خلال النبوات المسيانية
وانت لا تملك سوى ان عيسى نطق  ليبرأ امه بنت عمران واخت هارون فى المهد وبعض ابوكريفيا اناجيل الطفولة
كيف ستتحاور وانت لا تملك ادلة 
*


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أولاً :

*شكراً لكم على هذا الموضوع الفريد من نوعه
*ثانياً :

*نرجو عدم الخروج عن الموضوع ...


----------



## يهودى (23 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *Kindergarten?  you don't know the A B C of conversations, mr. Jew. we are talking here, if you still don't know, about a specific subject which is: Is Jesus The messiah or not? The lights in Eygpt or anything else are not included in that subject. Find for us a grown-up jewish Rabbi to discuss with. Thanks
> 
> Peace for you​*



*thank u for your kindly words*


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *thank u for your kindly words*


 

أنت *تؤمن* بما ليس له توثيق كتابي في العهد القديم أو *المزامير* 

نريد منك ليس كلمات شكر 

لكن نريد مشاركات *إيجابية* تتماشى مع أهمية الموضوع ... موثقة بآيات من *العهد القديم* 

تذكر :
أنت *ستموت* بخطاياك بدون ذبيحة يتم فيها حكم الموت عوضا عنك 
أنت سوف *تهلك* هلاك أبدي 

*******************************************

You *believe* what is not written with a *background* in the *Old Testament* or the Psalms



We want you not words of thanks​ 

But we want *positive* posts in line with the importance of the subject ... by *verses* from the *Old Testament*

​ 
*Remember*:​ 
You are going *to die* without the *sacrifice* of your sins is the death sentence instead of you​ 
You *will perish* everlasting destruction​ 

.


----------



## يهودى (24 نوفمبر 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> أنت *تؤمن* بما ليس له توثيق كتابي في العهد القديم أو *المزامير*
> 
> نريد منك ليس كلمات شكر
> 
> ...


*
u all still think from your christian views
wat bout be away from ur christian view just for one day n try to understand 
no one know bout our religion as jews
no one in this forum .. know our beliefs 

i want ask u ... why u care bout me ??*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يهودى قال:


> *u all still think from your christian views
> wat bout be away from ur christian view just for one day n try to understand
> no one know bout our religion as jews
> no one in this forum .. know our beliefs
> *


*
Your words can come back to you:
u all still think from your jewish views
wat bout be away from ur jewish view just for one day n try to understand
you don't know anything bout our religion as christians

I respect your feelings, but in a debate one shoudn't be emotional, but rational
get us a rational grown-up jewish Rabbi to discuss with 

God Bless you​*


----------



## إسرافيل (24 نوفمبر 2011)

"*
u all still think from your christian views
wat bout be away from ur christian view just for one day n try to understand 
no one know bout our religion as jews
no one in this forum .. know our beliefs 

i want ask u ... why u care bout me"

متابع
*


----------



## يهودى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *
> Your words can come back to you:
> u all still think from your jewish views
> wat bout be away from ur jewish view just for one day n try to understand
> ...


*
why words come back to me
do u know .. first religion ??
we jews R the first 
why i should believe in ur faith

notice .. am still don find any sage reason 
why u believe in jesus as messiah ?? 
no one give acceptable views

am grwnup jewish 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> *why u believe in jesus as messiah ??
> no one give acceptable views*


*hi bro*
*انا عايز اتكلم معاك حبتين ، عن شخص المسيا فى التاناخ، وعن شخص يشوع الذى نقول نحن انه المسيا .*

*عندك استعداد ندردش !؟*


----------



## يهودى (27 نوفمبر 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *hi bro*
> *انا عايز اتكلم معاك حبتين ، عن شخص المسيا فى التاناخ، وعن شخص يشوع الذى نقول نحن انه المسيا .*
> 
> *عندك استعداد ندردش !؟*


*
u wanna talk bout jesus ??
go on*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

> do u know .. first religion
> we jews R the first​



*"so what if you're the first? "But many who are first will be last, and the last first




why i should believe in ur faith​

أنقر للتوسيع...


Because Jesus is The Messiah




notice .. am still don find any sage reason 
why u believe in jesus as messiah ?? ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


 answer those two simple questions: 24 and 26 first and then we'll see. I hope you won't run away from answering as you did in 15 pages until now. If you don't have an answer in front of us, how do you think you'll be answering in front of God in the last day




am grwnup jewish ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


until now i didn't see any reason to think so  we'll see​*


!ابن الملك! قال:


> *hi bro*
> *انا عايز اتكلم معاك حبتين ، عن شخص المسيا فى التاناخ، وعن شخص يشوع الذى نقول نحن انه المسيا .*
> 
> *عندك استعداد ندردش !؟*



*هو قال حاجة مفيدة أصلا لحد دلوقتي يا ابن الملك؟ معظم كلامنا لا يرد عليه أبدا!*


----------



## چاكس (12 مارس 2012)

*موضوع فى غاية الروعة ،موضوع قوى بكل معنى الكلمة فى مستوى المنتديات العربية 
أنا قرأت معظم الردود , و اذا سمحتوا حضراتكم لى بالنقاش معكم ، هو كيف فى البداية ان يكون يسوع (ابن الرب) هو الماشيح , كيف و هو كما يقول الاخوة المسيحين هوعبارة عن الرب متجسد فى ناسوته بقدراته اللاهوتيه ، كيف يكون الرب و كيف يكون هو المسيح المنتظر ؟ جميعنا نعلم ان الماشيح المنتظر هو من نسل داوود من الأب يعنى , فكيف يكون الرب الذى اتخذ من عذراء طاهرة ان تحمل الناسوت أى ان يسوع بدون أب فهو الرب , فكيف يكون هو الرب و الماشيح المنتظر معا ؟
أتمنى ما كنت أزعجتكم احبائى 
*


----------



## يهودى (16 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *موضوع فى غاية الروعة ،موضوع قوى بكل معنى الكلمة فى مستوى المنتديات العربية
> أنا قرأت معظم الردود , و اذا سمحتوا حضراتكم لى بالنقاش معكم ، هو كيف فى البداية ان يكون يسوع (ابن الرب) هو الماشيح , كيف و هو كما يقول الاخوة المسيحين هوعبارة عن الرب متجسد فى ناسوته بقدراته اللاهوتيه ، كيف يكون الرب و كيف يكون هو المسيح المنتظر ؟ جميعنا نعلم ان الماشيح المنتظر هو من نسل داوود من الأب يعنى , فكيف يكون الرب الذى اتخذ من عذراء طاهرة ان تحمل الناسوت أى ان يسوع بدون أب فهو الرب , فكيف يكون هو الرب و الماشيح المنتظر معا ؟
> أتمنى ما كنت أزعجتكم احبائى
> *



لقد قلت من قبل ان messiah من نسل david , انه ليس الرب


----------



## fredyyy (16 مارس 2012)

*حوار يهودي مسيحي حول شخص المسيح*




يهودى قال:


> لقد *قلت* من قبل ان messiah من نسل david , انه *ليس* الرب


 
*لن يمنعك أحد أن تقول شيئًا  ... النص صريح *
متى 1 : 1 
كتاب ميلاد *يسوع المسيح ابن داود* ابن إبراهيم.

​*ولن نصدقك ... ونكـِّذب الله *

*هدف مجئ ( المسيا ) المسيح واضح ... حسب الكتب *
كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 3 ، 4
فإنني سلمت إليكم في الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا 
أن *المسيح مات* من أجل خطايانا *حسب الكتب*
وأنه *دفن* وأنه *قام *في اليوم الثالث *حسب الكتب*

​.
​


----------



## يهودى (16 مارس 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *لن يمنعك أحد أن تقول شيئًا  ... النص صريح *
> متى 1 : 1
> كتاب ميلاد *يسوع المسيح ابن داود* ابن إبراهيم.
> 
> ...



no one can die for the sins of another, that one person’s guilt cannot be forgiven because of another person’s death.
Moses tries to offer himself as an atonement for the sins of the people. To be written out of Gd's book, means to be written out of the Book of Life, which means Moses was asking to die for the sins of the People. Gd's response was that it does not work that way, each man dies for his own sin
In Deuteronomy 24:16, G-d simply states this as a basic principle, “Every man shall be put to death for his own sin.”
so why you telling me that Jesus died for the sin of you or another


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 مارس 2012)

*اتمني يكون سؤال والاجابه باللغه العربية علشان نعرف نتابع لوامكن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> no one can die for the sins of another, that one person’s guilt cannot be forgiven because of another person’s death.
> Moses tries to offer himself as an atonement for the sins of the people. To be written out of Gd's book, means to be written out of the Book of Life, which means Moses was asking to die for the sins of the People. Gd's response was that it does not work that way, each man dies for his own sin
> In Deuteronomy 24:16, G-d simply states this as a basic principle, “Every man shall be put to death for his own sin.”
> so why you telling me that Jesus died for the sin of you or another



*فهمك الخاص لا قيمة له ... بل نبوات التوراة التى تحققت فى شخص من صلبتموه بأيدى أثمة من أجل منافع شخصية *


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (16 مارس 2012)

سلام للجميع,,



يهودى قال:


> no one can die for the sins of another, that one person’s guilt cannot be forgiven because of another person’s death.
> .”
> so why you telling me that Jesus died for the sin of you or another



هل من الممكن ان تقل لنا يا صديقي عمن يتكلم اشعياء هنا؟

 6 كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.

كيف اذا وضع اثم جميع العالم على شخص واحد؟

إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ :  

هل من الممكن ان تقول لنا الى ما ترمز ذبيحة الاثم؟

كل المودة,,


----------



## Abdel Messih (16 مارس 2012)

*تسجيل متابعة*


----------



## يهودى (17 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فهمك الخاص لا قيمة له ... بل نبوات التوراة التى تحققت فى شخص من صلبتموه بأيدى أثمة من أجل منافع شخصية *



بالتأكيد فهمى *انا عوزى* لا قيمة له *بالنسبة لك أنت* , و لكن لماذا لا تجيب على عندما احضرت لك من *Torah* ,
In *Deuteronomy 24:16*, G-d simply states this as a basic principle, “Every man shall be put to death for his own sin.”
و عندما ذكرت لك قصة moses التى نقرأ :
And it came to pass on the morrow, that Moses said unto the people, Ye have sinned a great sin: and now I will go up unto the Eternal; perhaps I shall make an atonement for your sin. And Moses returned unto the Eternal, and said, Oh, this people have sinned a great sin, and have made them gods of gold. Yet now, if thou wilt forgive their sin--; and if not, blot me, I pray thee, out of thy book which thou hast written. And the Eternal said unto Moses, Whosoever hath sinned against me, him will I blot out of my book. Therefore now go, lead the people unto the place of which I have spoken unto thee: behold, mine Angel shall go before thee: nevertheless in the day when I visit I will visit their sin upon them. And the Eternal plagued the people, because they made the calf, which Aaron made. *[Exodus 32:30-35]*

Moses tries to offer himself as an atonement for the sins of the people
Gd's response was that it does not work that way, *each man dies for his own sin* .

note that the text tells us that whoever sins is the one who gets the punishment of being written out of Gd’s book, presumably Gd’s Book Of Life
أقول لك , دعك منى انا و حاول ان تناقش ما قلته لك من *Torah*

ثم ما هذه الكلمة الى قلتها "نبوات التوراة" , هل تقصد "نبؤات" أرجو التوضيح ما هى هذه النبؤات التى تتحدث عنها , و بالتأكيد هنا انا *لن اعتمد على فهمك الخاص الذى لا قيمة له عندى انا* , بل سأعتمد على نبؤات من *Torah* لذلك اقول ان تجد ما يوضح ذلك


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 مارس 2012)

سلام للجميع,,



يهودى قال:


> G-d simply states this as a basic principle, “Every man shall be put to death for his own sin.”



الزميل يهودي , عفوا لكن تفسيرك للايات غير صحيح, و ساعطيك مثلا عن ذلك:

عندما تشاجر بني قورح مع موسى ماذا فعل الرب؟ انظر معي اولا من الذي اخطأ:

وَأَخَذَ قُورَحُ بْنُ يِصْهَارَ بْنِ قَهَاتَ بْنِ لاَوِي، وَدَاثَانُ وَأَبِيرَامُ ابْنَا أَلِيآبَ، وَأُونُ بْنُ فَالَتَ، بَنُو رَأُوبَيْنَ،  2 يُقَاوِمُونَ مُوسَى مَعَ أُنَاسٍ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، مِئَتَيْنِ وَخَمْسِينَ رُؤَسَاءِ الْجَمَاعَةِ مَدْعُوِّينَ لِلاجْتِمَاعِ ذَوِي اسْمٍ

كما ترى ان رؤساء الجماعات هم الذين اخطأوا. و الان انظر من عاقب الرب على هذه الخطيئة :

وَخَرَجَ دَاثَانُ وَأَبِيرَامُ وَوَقَفَا فِي بَابِ خَيْمَتَيْهِمَا مَعَ *نِسَائِهِمَا وَبَنِيهِمَا وَأَطْفَالِهِمَا.*

 32 وَفَتَحَتِ الأَرْضُ فَاهَا وَابْتَلَعَتْهُمْ وَبُيُوتَهُمْ وَكُلَّ مَنْ كَانَ لِقُورَحَ مَعَ كُلِّ الأَمْوَالِ،

فكما ترى هنا ان الله اخذ الاولاد بذنب الاباء ,و الان يوجد تفسيرين :

اما ان فهمك للايات في تثنية هو فهم خاطئ
او ان الله لا يحفظ كلمته.

ارجو الرد.

Supposing you cannot read the Arabic at the moment.
your explanation to Deuteronomy 24 is incorrect and this is obvious from Numbers 16
where the leaders in the rebellion will killed with their women and children.

And Korah, the son of Izhar, the son of Kohath, the son of Levi, made bold, and with him Dathan and Abiram, the sons of Eliab, and On, the son of Peleth, the sons of Reuben

now when God punished them, :

And Dathan and Abiram came out, and stood in the entrance of their tents, and their *wives, and their sons, and their little ones*.

so tell me please:
Either your understanding of Deuteronomy 24 is incorrect or God has done it wrong


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مشكلتكم هى الموت فى سبيل الأرضيات والمكاسب الأرضية .. توهمتم أن كنعان التى تفيض لبنا وعسلا هى عطية الرب لكم .. ولم تدركوا إنها ليست إلا رمز لكنعان أخرى ... وأورشليم السماوية لم تخطر فى اذهانكم المريضة بالمكاسب الأرضية ... وصدقت نبوة أشعياء عنكم بأنكم لا تفهمون ولا تدركون ...*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2012)

*متابع*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2012)

> *i want ask u ... why u care bout me ??*​


 

*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]إني **[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أعتني[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] بك لأني ُأحبك ... [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]ولا ُأريد[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] لك الهلاك ... بل أن [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تخلص[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] أنت وأهل بيتك[/FONT]*[/FONT]​
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]أعمال الرسل 16 : 31 [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فقالا: « [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]آمن[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] بالرب يسوع المسيح [/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]فتخلص[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)] أنت وأهل بيتك [/FONT][/FONT]».

​​I *take care* of you because I love you ...* I do not want* you to die ... But to *be save* you and your family


.​


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2012)

*لا داعى لهذه المشادات يا اصدقائى ، انا اتابع الحوار و لقيت ان الاخ يهودى ينزعج كثيرا من بعض الردود التى لا تهينه اطلاقا او تهين عقيدته ، بل بالعكس فنحن هنا فى حوار مفتوح للجميع للنقاش فى موضوع الماشيح المنتظر ، و انا شايف ان الاخوة المسيحين هنا بيحبوك و يحترموك وكمان بيحاولو ينصحوك بغض النظر بقى عن مين هو اللى على حق !!


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

الليبرالى قال:


> *لا داعى لهذه المشادات يا اصدقائى ، انا اتابع الحوار و لقيت ان الاخ يهودى ينزعج كثيرا من بعض الردود التى لا تهينه اطلاقا او تهين عقيدته ، بل بالعكس فنحن هنا فى حوار مفتوح للجميع للنقاش فى موضوع الماشيح المنتظر ، و انا شايف ان الاخوة المسيحين هنا بيحبوك و يحترموك وكمان بيحاولو ينصحوك بغض النظر بقى عن مين هو اللى على حق !!
> 
> 
> *



*الأخ يهودى لا يجيب عن النصوص التوراتية التى نضعها له والتى تبرهن له أن "يسوع" هو المسيا الذى تنبأ عنه الأنبياء .... 
لكن الرب أعطاه الفرصة لمعرفة الحقيقة ... وهو حر فى أن يغتنم تلك الفرصة ... أو أن يتجاهلها ... وأنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان*


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> no one can die for the sins of another,
> لا أحد *يستطيع أن يموت* من أجل خطايا آخر​


 
*لكن المسيح إستطاع أن يموت​*من *أجل* خطايا الآخرين​
كورنثوس الثانية 5 : 15 
وهو *مات لأجل* الجميع 
كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد 
لا لأنفسهم، بل للذي *مات لأجلهم* وقام.

​
15. And he *died for all*, that they which live should not henceforth live unto themselves, but unto him which *died for them*, and rose again. ​
​


----------



## يهودى (20 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأخ يهودى لا يجيب عن النصوص التوراتية التى نضعها له والتى تبرهن له أن "يسوع" هو المسيا الذى تنبأ عنه الأنبياء ....
> لكن الرب أعطاه الفرصة لمعرفة الحقيقة ... وهو حر فى أن يغتنم تلك الفرصة ... أو أن يتجاهلها ... وأنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان*



هل تمزح يا صديقى !
من هو الذى لا يجد اجابة انا ام أنتم , كل ما اذكره هو من Torah ,  انتم لا اجد لديكم اجابة على ما اقوله 
هل لك ان تقرأ الموضوع و لتجد من هم الذى لا يجيب


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

> هل لك ان تقرأ الموضوع و لتجد من هم الذى لا يجيب


الصراحة أنا ارى العكس، ما هو الذي ظرحته ولم نرد عليه؟ رجاء إقتباسه..


----------



## يهودى (20 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يبنى الهيكل المنتظر (الثالث)
> (Ezekiel 37:26-28).
> قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يجمع كل شعب اسرائيل فى ارضنا
> (Isaiah 43:5-6).
> ...



هنا لا اجد اجابة لديكم , لس هنا فقط بل فى كل ما أقوله


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مارس 2012)

*نتناول نص واحد ثم نتبعه بالآخر..*


> قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يبنى الهيكل المنتظر (الثالث)
> (Ezekiel 37:26-28).


*النصوص هنا تقول:*


 26 וְכָרַתִּ֤י לָהֶם֙ בְּרִ֣ית שָׁל֔וֹם בְּרִ֥ית עוֹלָ֖ם יִהְיֶ֣ה אוֹתָ֑ם וּנְתַתִּים֙ וְהִרְבֵּיתִ֣י אוֹתָ֔ם וְנָתַתִּ֧י אֶת־מִקְדָּשִׁ֛י בְּתוֹכָ֖ם לְעוֹלָֽם׃​ 27 וְהָיָ֤ה מִשְׁכָּנִי֙ עֲלֵיהֶ֔ם וְהָיִ֥יתִי לָהֶ֖ם לֵֽ*אלֹהִ֑ים* וְהֵ֖מָּה יִֽהְיוּ־לִ֥י לְעָֽם׃​ 28 וְיָֽדְעוּ֙ הַגּוֹיִ֔ם כִּ֚י *אֲנִ֣י יְהוָ֔ה* מְקַדֵּ֖שׁ אֶת־יִשְׂרָאֵ֑ל בִּהְי֧וֹת מִקְדָּשִׁ֛י בְּתוֹכָ֖ם לְעוֹלָֽם׃


*وأنت تقول أن لو كان يسوع هو"المسيا" لكان قد بنى الهيكل، فهل هذا يعني أن " المسيا المنتظر، هو "**יְהוָ֔ה" كما جاء في التوراة؟*

*هذا مبتدأ الحديث.. أرجو ان يكون كلامي سهل باللغة العربية..*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2012)

يسوع المسيح هو المخلص الذى فدانا بنفسة  من اجل خطاينا جميعا صاحب المعجزات العظيمة انا لا استطيع ان اصف يسوع المسيح هو اكبر من اى كلمات


----------



## يهودى (21 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *نتناول نص واحد ثم نتبعه بالآخر..*
> *النصوص هنا تقول:*
> 
> 
> ...



لا , هنا الرب هو يتحدث ..

_26. And I will form a covenant of peace for them, an everlasting covenant shall be with them; and I will establish them and I will multiply them, and I will place My Sanctuary in their midst forever.
27. And My dwelling place shall be over them, and I will be to them for a God, and they shall be to Me as a people.
28. And the nations shall know that I am the Lord, Who sanctifies Israel, when My Sanctuary is in their midst forever."_

יהוה = Adonai = The Lord


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

> لا , هنا الرب هو يتحدث ..


أعرف أن هنا يهوه المتحدث وقد قلت هذا فعلا، ولكن انت تقول:



> قل لى .. لماذا jesus لم يبنى الهيكل المنتظر (الثالث)


وهذا يعني أن لو كان يسوع هو المسيح، لكان قد بنى الهيكل، والباني للهيكل هو الرب " يهوه " هنا، فما ردك؟


----------



## يهودى (21 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أعرف أن هنا يهوه المتحدث وقد قلت هذا فعلا، ولكن انت تقول:
> 
> 
> وهذا يعني أن لو كان يسوع هو المسيح، لكان قد بنى الهيكل، والباني للهيكل هو الرب " يهوه " هنا، فما ردك؟



سأحاول ان أكتب بالعربية .. هناك 2 طريق بناء The Third Temple .. messiah هو من سيقود شعب الرب اسرائيل لبناءه 
Messiah, who is a descendant of King David, leads G-d’s charge. However, it is G-d Who is the real hero Who saves Israel when all seems hopeless and lost.
الرب هو من سينقذ شعبه اسرائيل عندما يبدو انه لا امل لهم و هذا يتم عن طريق ان يقيم الهيكل الثالث 

 Ezekiel wrote about our present world where most Jews would give up their Covenant with G-d; yet, G-d would still uphold His end of the Covenant and save and redeem us (the Jewish people).
انه الرب من يحنا و ينقذنا .. نحن على عهد معه

G-d  pass his spiritual covenant to us and we have paid the price with so many lives lost over the centuries. When the Covenant was made between G-d and us , there were only idol worshipping nations whom G-d realized would never change their ways.

نحن شعب الرب اسرائيل لقد عانينا كثير .. سيأتى messiah يبنى الهيكل الثالث و نحن فى الانتظار .


----------



## ياسر رشدى (21 مارس 2012)

*متابع *​


----------



## يهودى (21 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *متابع *​



you are welome man


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 مارس 2012)

*تسجيل مُتابعة لهذا الحوار الجيد  ....*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

أخي الحبيب " يهودي"، لم أفهم الذي تريده جيدا، فرجاء، قم بكتابة النص كله عربيا أو إنجليزياً، لكي أفهمه..


----------



## يهودى (21 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أخي الحبيب " يهودي"، لم أفهم الذي تريده جيدا، فرجاء، قم بكتابة النص كله عربيا أو إنجليزياً، لكي أفهمه..



انا كتبت باللغة العربية و الانجليزية ايضا !!! اقرأ ما كتبته يا صديقى
الى الأن لم اجد رد على ما قلته انا ... تريد لنا ان نبدأ بالهيكل الثالث .. لماذا jesus لم يقيم الهيكل الثالث ؟ هل اجد اجابة


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> هل تمزح يا صديقى !
> من هو الذى لا يجد اجابة انا ام أنتم , كل ما اذكره هو من Torah ,  انتم لا اجد لديكم اجابة على ما اقوله
> هل لك ان تقرأ الموضوع و لتجد من هم الذى لا يجيب



*ليس من اسلوب الحوار اقتصاص جملة والاحتكام إليها ... وانت حر فيما تريد .. وعلى فكرة ... هناك عميان لهم اعين لا يبصرون النور الذى يصدر من القبر المقدس بأوشليم على مدى الفي عام ..... *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

*



الى الأن لم اجد رد على ما قلته انا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

رجاء الإنتظار والمتمهل، فكل ما قلته ضعيف للغاية ..



لماذا jesus لم يقيم الهيكل الثالث ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي، لا تطرح السؤال مرتين، نحن بدأنا في مناقشة هذا السؤال نفسه،

كان جوابك حسب ما فهمت من كلامك ( عربي إنجليزي ) هو نفس المشكلة، فانت تقول :




هناك 2 طريق بناء The Third Temple .. messiah هو من سيقود شعب الرب اسرائيل لبناءه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**النص في التوراة، لا يوجد به هذا الكلام! يوجد به أن الرب ( يهوه ) هو من يبني، فمن أين في النص أتيت بأن الرب سيبني بقيادة المسيح للشعب؟


لكي تطلب من " يسوع " أن يفعل أمراً وتحاججنا به، لابد على الأقل أن يكون موجودا في التوراة!


رجاء إستخدام لغة واحدة فقط، إما العربية أو الإنجليزية..

*


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> رجاء الإنتظار والمتمهل، فكل ما قلته ضعيف للغاية ..
> *


*

رجاء الأنتظار و التمهل , فعندما اقول و أقتبس من Torah ثم لا أجد رد لديكم يصبح ما اقوله قوى ليس بضعيف 



Molka Molkan قال:



			عزيزي، لا تطرح السؤال مرتين، نحن بدأنا في مناقشة هذا السؤال نفسه،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتذر لتكرار السؤال .



Molka Molkan قال:



			كان جوابك حسب ما فهمت من كلامك ( عربي إنجليزي ) هو نفس المشكلة، فانت تقول :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


Molka Molkan قال:


> *النص في التوراة، لا يوجد به هذا الكلام! يوجد به أن الرب ( يهوه ) هو من يبني، فمن أين في النص أتيت بأن الرب سيبني بقيادة المسيح للشعب؟
> *


*

these verses in Ezekiel are messianic because they follow out of 37:21-22 and 24-25-- very often when certain verses are cited as supportive of an idea, one has to examine the verses that surround them in context to fully understand why the idea might be supported by the quotation.

(21) Say to them: Thus says the Lord YHVH: Behold, I shall take the Children of Israel from amongst the nations that they have gone into, and I shall gather them up from all around, and I shall bring them back to their own land.
(22) I shall make them into a unified nation, in their land, upon the mountains of Israel; and a single king shall they have to rule over over all of them: they shall no longer be two nations, nor divided up into two states, ever again.
(24) And my servant David shall be king over them: one shepherd shall there be for all; they shall walk with my laws, they shall observe my legislations and follow them. (25) They shall live in the land which I gave to my servant Jacob, in which dwelt their ancestors: they shall dwell there, they and their children and their children's children, forever, and my servant David shall rule over them forever.

Obviously, we don't take "my servant David" to literally mean King David, since he had been dead for five hundred years and more by the time Ezekiel was prophesying; and of course, a single person named David could not rule over a people forever, because people are not immortal. Therefore, we understand that "David" refers to a lineal descendant of David, the re-establisher of his House and kingship, which, when established, will endure forever: in other words, the messiah.

So from these seven verses (the four I cited and the following three you cited in Hebrew before), we understand that when the messiah has come and re-established the kingship of the House of David, and when the differences that divide the Jewish People are put aside, and the Jews are once again able to live in all the Land of Israel in peace, the Temple will be rebuilt.



Molka Molkan قال:



			لكي تطلب من " يسوع " أن يفعل أمراً وتحاججنا به، لابد على الأقل أن يكون موجودا في التوراة!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


Sure , but who told you That I ask Jesus .. I Think Jesus is Dead now 
I asking you 



Molka Molkan قال:



			رجاء إستخدام لغة واحدة فقط، إما العربية أو الإنجليزية..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


استطيع ان افهم و اتحدث اللغة العربية و الانجليزية , كما انت تفعل*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*



 رجاء الأنتظار و التمهل , فعندما اقول و أقتبس من Torah ثم لا أجد رد لديكم يصبح ما اقوله قوى ليس بضعيف 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**عزيزي، للمرة الثالثة، انا أحاورك، فلا تستبق الأحداث وتقول ضعيف وقوي إن كنت تريد حواراً.. ونحن ايضا نقتبس من Torah ولا ترد علينا.. تمهل ..






these verses in Ezekiel are messianic because they follow out of 37:21-22 and 24-25--  very often when certain verses are cited as supportive of an idea, one  has to examine the verses that surround them in context to fully  understand why the idea might be supported by the quotation.

أنقر للتوسيع...

طالما أنك تتكلم حرفيا، فلا يوجد في السياق ما يشير حرفيا للمسيح!




these verses in Ezekiel are messianic because they follow out of 37:21-22 and 24-25--  very often when certain verses are cited as supportive of an idea, one  has to examine the verses that surround them in context to fully  understand why the idea might be supported by the quotation.

(21) Say to them: Thus says the Lord YHVH: Behold, I shall take the  Children of Israel from amongst the nations that they have gone into,  and I shall gather them up from all around, and I shall bring them back  to their own land.
(22) I shall make them into a unified nation, in their land, upon the  mountains of Israel; and a single king shall they have to rule over over  all of them: they shall no longer be two nations, nor divided up into  two states, ever again.
(24) And my servant David shall be king  over them: one shepherd shall there be for all; they shall walk with my  laws, they shall observe my legislations and follow them. (25) They  shall live in the land which I gave to my servant Jacob, in which dwelt  their ancestors: they shall dwell there, they and their children and  their children's children, forever, and my servant David shall rule over  them forever.

Obviously, we don't take "my servant David" to  literally mean King David, since he had been dead for five hundred years  and more by the time Ezekiel was prophesying; and of course, a single  person named David could not rule over a people forever, because people  are not immortal. Therefore, we understand that "David" refers to a  lineal descendant of David, the re-establisher of his House and  kingship, which, when established, will endure forever: in other words,  the messiah.

أنقر للتوسيع...


**لم تفهم كلامي على الإطلاق، لم أسألك عن أن النصوص مسيانية أم لا، هذا لم يحدث، سألتك سؤالا صريحاً :*​


> *النص  في التوراة، لا يوجد به هذا الكلام! يوجد به أن الرب ( يهوه ) هو من يبني،  فمن أين في النص أتيت بأن الرب سيبني بقيادة المسيح للشعب؟*


*

أي أن النص لا يقول " بواسطة " فلو قلت أن هذا النص مسياني فهذا يعني انك تقول بأن الفاعل هو المسيح وحسب النص الفاعل هو يهوه وبالتالي فالمسيا هو يهوه..





Sure , but who told you That I ask Jesus .. I Think Jesus is Dead now 
I asking you

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا الرد ممتع حقاً 
فأنا أعرف انك لا تتكلم مع "يسوع" لكي تسأله! ، ربما لا تعرف التعابير العربية في الكلام، كلامي يعني أنك لكي تتحاجج بأن يسوع لم يفعل شيء محدد لابد أصلا أن تثبت هذا الشيء في التوراة، وهذا ما قصدته بعبارة " لكي تطلب من "، أي عندما تبحث في أمرا ما ، أحققه يسوع أم لا، فلابد ان تثبته أصلا..




استطيع ان افهم و اتحدث اللغة العربية و الانجليزية , كما انت تفعل

أنقر للتوسيع...

ممتاز، إذن تكلم بالعربية ليفهم الكل ..


*


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

*Ezekiel 21-22 and 24-25*
_(21) Say to them: Thus says the Lord YHVH: Behold, I shall take the Children of Israel from amongst the nations that they have gone into, and I shall gather them up from all around, and I shall bring them back to their own land.
 (22) I shall make them into a unified nation, in their land, upon the mountains of Israel; and a single king shall they have to rule over over all of them: they shall no longer be two nations, nor divided up into two states, ever again.
 (24) And *my servant David* shall be king over them: one shepherd shall there be for all; they shall walk with my laws, they shall observe my legislations and follow them. (25) They shall live in the land which I gave to my servant Jacob, in which dwelt their ancestors: they shall dwell there, they and their children and their children's children, forever, and my servant David shall rule over them forever._

هل قرأت ما كتبته انا .. اوضح لك هنا ان الرب قال انه سيستخدم messiah لكى يبنى مجدنا نحن اليهود اى يبنى الهيكل الثالث .. و قد اوضحت لك 

*Obviously, we don't take "my servant David" to literally mean King David, since he had been dead for five hundred years and more by the time Ezekiel was prophesying; and of course, a single person named David could not rule over a people forever, because people are not immortal. Therefore, we understand that "David" refers to a lineal descendant of David, the re-establisher of his House and kingship, which, when established, will endure forever: in other words, the messiah*.

هل قرأت ردى هذا ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> هل قرأت ردى هذا ..


نعم صدقني قرأته 4 مرات لأني ابحث فيه عن شيء لم اجده..



> اوضح لك هنا ان الرب قال انه سيستخدم messiah لكى يبنى مجدنا نحن اليهود اى يبنى الهيكل الثالث


أين هذا في النصوص؟ (وليس في كلامك الشخصي)

كل الكلام قاله الرب ( يهوه ) بنفسه :

Eze 37:20  The sticks you write on will be in your hand in front of them. 
Eze 37:21  Then tell them, 'This is what the Sovereign Lord says: Look, *I* am taking the Israelites from among the nations where they have gone. *I* will gather them from round about and bring them to their land. 
Eze 37:22  *I* will make them one nation in the land, on the mountains of Israel, and one king will rule over them all. They will never again be two nations and never again be divided into two kingdoms. 
Eze 37:23  They will not defile themselves with their idols, their detestable things, and all their rebellious deeds. *I* will save them from all their unfaithfulness by which they sinned. *I* will purify them; they will become my people and *I* will become their God. 
Eze 37:24  " 'My servant David will be king over them; there will be one shepherd for all of them. They will obey my laws and carefully observe my statutes. 
Eze 37:25  They will live in the land *I* gave to my servant Jacob, in which your fathers lived; they will live in it, they and their sons and their grandsons forever. David my servant will be prince over them forever. 
Eze 37:26  *I *will make a covenant of peace with them; it will be a perpetual covenant with them. *I* will establish them, increase their numbers, and place my sanctuary among them forever. 
Eze 37:27  My dwelling place will be with them; *I* will be their God, and they will be my people. 
Eze 37:28  Then, when my sanctuary is among them forever, the nations will know that *I*, the Lord, sanctify Israel.' " ​

*الرب يتكلم عن نفسه!*


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> نعم صدقني قرأته 4 مرات لأني ابحث فيه عن شيء لم اجده..
> 
> 
> أين هذا في النصوص؟ (وليس في كلامك الشخصي)
> ...



I told you what These verses meaning but you didnt understand my words and my view anyway , If these verses dont Talk about messiah ., Sure It dont talk about Jesus anymore .. and you say it talks about G-d

we (Jews) understand that it's G-d who is ultimately the one who rescues and protects us , and the messiah is just a servant. 

انت تقول ان الرب هو نفسه من سيفعل ذلك , صحيح ؟
هل لك ان تشرح كيف سيفعل Adonai ذلك بدون messiah

فى هذه النقطة انت تختلف معى و انا اختلف معك ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> I told you what These verses meaning  but you didnt understand my words and my view anyway , If these verses  dont Talk about messiah ., Sure It dont talk about Jesus anymore .. and  you say it talks about G-d



يا أخي الحبيب، رجاء أن تفهمني أو أن توضح لي لماذا لا تفهمني

أنا أعرف انها تتكلم عن المسيا ....... موافق
أنا أسألك سؤالا آخر غير هذا، أنا اقول لك، النصوص تقول " الرب يهوه " هو الذي سيفعل، وأنت تقول "المسيا" ، فهذا يعني ان " المسيا " هو " يهوه " حرفياً ، فقلت أنت ان يهوه سيستخدم "المسيا" في إقامة الهيكل، أنا أسألك، من أين لك هذا الكلام؟



> we (Jews) understand that it's G-d who is ultimately the one who rescues and protects us , and the messiah is just a servant.



أنا اعرف إعتقادكم على إختلافكم، هذا ليس موضوعي.



> انت تقول ان الرب هو نفسه من سيفعل ذلك , صحيح ؟


لا، لست انا من يقول ، يهوه نفسه يقول ..



> هل لك ان تشرح كيف سيفعل Adonai ذلك بدون messiah



من قال لك أني أقول " بدون مسيا "؟
انا اقول عن طريق " المسيا "..



> فى هذه النقطة انت تختلف معى و انا اختلف معك ..


لا، أنا اتفق معك في هذه النقطة ، الرب سيفعل هذا عن طريق المسيا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *Ezekiel 21-22 and**Obviously, we don't take "my servant David" to literally mean King David, since he had been dead for five hundred years and more by the time Ezekiel was prophesying; and of course, a single person named David could not rule over a people forever, because people are not immortal. Therefore, we understand that "David" refers to a lineal descendant of David, the re-establisher of his House and kingship, which, when established, will endure forever: in other words, the messiah*.





يهودى قال:


> هل قرأت ردى هذا ..


*يامولكا .. هو عايز يقولك ان المسيح لازم يبقى من نسل ديفيد  اذا كنت فهمت كلامه صح ههههه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*



يامولكا .. هو عايز يقولك ان المسيح لازم يبقى من نسل ديفيد  اذا كنت فهمت كلامه صح ههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا، هو بيقول ان النصوص بتتكلم عن أن يهوه سيقيم داود عبده ( في المستقبل ) المسيح، عشان يبني الهيكل، فانا بقول له، النص مافيهوش إلا " الرب " والنصوص مسيانية، يعني نبوات عن المسيح المنتظر، وبالتالي فحسب النصوص حرفيا، يكون المسيح هو الرب ( يهوه ) .. .. ركز يا ياسر ، عشان انا ماصدقت وصلنا لنقطة نفهم بيها بعض 

دمت حبيبي...
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لا، هو بيقول ان النصوص بتتكلم عن أن يهوه سيقيم داود عبده ( في المستقبل ) المسيح، عشان يبني الهيكل، فانا بقول له، النص مافيهوش إلا " الرب " والنصوص مسيانية، يعني نبوات عن المسيح المنتظر، وبالتالي فحسب النصوص حرفيا، يكون المسيح هو الرب ( يهوه ) .. .. ركز يا ياسر ، عشان انا ماصدقت وصلنا لنقطة نفهم بيها بعض *
> 
> *دمت حبيبي...*


*والله انا مركز*
*هو جابلك الاية اللى انت طلبتها (فى اعتقاده)*
_(24) And *my servant David*__ shall be king over them: one shepherd shall there ... etc_
*وبعدين شرحهالك .. وقالك ان مش المقصود هنا الملك داود حرفيا .. لانه مات من زمان .. الى اخر الشرح للاية !!!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> *هو جابلك الاية اللى انت طلبتها (فى اعتقاده)*​


لا يا ياسر، انت كمان مش مركز!
انا مش بطلب ان النبوة مسيانية ولا لأ، انا عارف دا، انا بقول له ، مين اللي قال ان الرب ( يهوه ) هايستخدم " المسيح " في إقامة الهيكل، فاهمني؟



> *وبعدين شرحهالك .. وقالك ان مش المقصود هنا الملك داود حرفيا .. لانه مات من زمان .. الى اخر الشرح للاية !!!*


في حد قال ان اللي هايبني الهيكل هنا داود حرفيا؟

ركز يا ياسر الله يخليك

انا متففففففففق معاه في النقطة دي، لكن بسأله في الفاعل، مين؟
النصوص تقول : يهوه
النصوص : مسيانية ، اي الفاعل هو المسيح هنا
إذن حرفيا: المسيح هو يهوه! يهوديا حرفياً


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

*هو فين اصلا بناء هيكل ثالث فى نبوة حزقيال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حزقيال بيتكلم عن المسيا مجمع الكل فى شخصه ليكون الجميع واحد فيه

*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> النصوص : مسيانية ، اي الفاعل هو المسيح هنا
> إذن حرفيا: المسيح هو يهوه! يهوديا حرفياً


*لا .. هو مش قصده كدا .. هو بيقولك ان اللى هايقوم بكل الاشياء دى هو يهوه فى الايات اللى انت كتبتها و اللى كلها بتبتدى ب (انا) .. بس عن طريق خادم و هو المسيح المنتظر من نسل داود .. حزقيال 24 وليس معنى ان الله هو الذى سيقوم بها .. ان يكون المسيح هو يهوه بل خادم .. وعشان كدا قالك انها لاتؤخذ حرفيا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

*معنديش اعتراض على اطلاق لقب " عبد يهوه " على المسيا المخلى ذاته وفى نفس الوقت يهوه سيكون عامل من خلاله
ودا برهان اكيد على ان " ملاك يهوه " او " عبد يهوه " او " خادم يهوه " او " فتاه " هو الممرا المنفذ لمشيئته فى الخليقة 
دا مش موضوعنا
موضوعنا ان الاخ اليهودى منتظرين ان يقدم ادلة تناقض مسيانية يسوع من خلال كتب الانبياء 
والى الان نحن اثتبنا مسيانية يسوع من الكتب النبوية والاخ " يهودى " بيردد نفس ما قاله اليهود المتأخرين ان المسيا سيبنى هيكل وينتصر لشعبه سياسيا فى حين ان اليهود ومعلمى اليهود علموا " بضرب المسيا وموته " وبعدها سيكون مجده مجدا ابديا 
وساضع ليك مخطوطة من قمران تتكلم عن " المسيا المائت "
فيرجى التركيز فى الموضوع
هل للاستاذ " يهودى " ادلة تناقض مسيانية يسوع ابن الله  ؟؟؟؟؟  
*


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، أنا اتفق معك في هذه النقطة ، الرب سيفعل هذا عن طريق المسيا



اذا , ماذا على ان أقول بعد هذه الجملة ؟
أنت تقول ان الرب سيفعل عن طريق messiah و هذا ما انا قلته


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

*المسيا المائت فى مخطوطات قمران
مع العلم بان مجتمع قمران الاسينى لا علاقه له بالمسيحية اطلاقا وما كتبوه بيعبر عن فكرهم اليهودى المسيانى الصرف
فى المخطوطة اللى بتحمل ترقيم **4Q285 تشير فيها " للمسيا المائت " غصن داود *
*The controversial “Dying Messiah” text (**4Q285), probably a part of the War Rule (1QM), which describes the expected eschatological war. The original claim that this text refers to someone who was killed is now widely discounted, but the fragment does refer to a messianic figure, again designated with the titles “Branch of David” and “Prince of the Congregationhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 The Messiah in the Qumran ********s. In: Wolters, Al: The Messiah in the Old and New Testaments. Grand Rapids, MI;  Cambridge, U.K. : William B. Eerdmans Publishing Company, 2007 (McMaster New Testament Studies), S. 77*
​ *كيف سيكون المسيا ملكا سياسيا وفى نفس الوقت سيكون مائتا؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> *بس عن طريق خادم *


عليك نور، فين بقى قال الكلام دا؟



> *حزقيال 24 وليس معنى ان الله هو الذى سيقوم بها*


النص الحرفي يقول هذا! ولا علاقة لنا بالله الآن ، نتكلم عن " الرب " يهوه ..



> *ان يكون المسيح هو يهوه بل خادم .. وعشان كدا قالك انها لاتؤخذ حرفيا *


ما هو يقول ما يريد، انا لي بالنصوص.. ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> اذا , ماذا على ان أقول بعد هذه الجملة ؟


يا صديقي، رجاء التركيز، أنا اطلب منك أن يقول الرب هذا، فهذه الجملة التي كتبتها انا تعني، ان الرب سيكون المسيح ويفعل كل هذا

لكن اين قيل هذا في النص؟



> أنت تقول ان الرب سيفعل عن طريق messiah و هذا ما انا قلته


عزيزي، ارجوك ركز، انا اطلب منك هذا الكلام من النصوص،
انا أؤمن به بطريقة مختلفة قليلا، ان الرب ظهر لنا في شكل إنسان وفعل هذا فعلا، لكن انت لا تؤمن بهذا ، فكيف يمكنك ان تقول ان الرب سيفعل ( حسب النصوص ) وان المسيح سيفعل بدون ان يكون المسيح هو يهوه؟


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المسيا المائت فى مخطوطات قمران
> مع العلم بان مجتمع قمران الاسينى لا علاقه له بالمسيحية اطلاقا وما كتبوه بيعبر عن فكرهم اليهودى المسيانى الصرف
> فى المخطوطة اللى بتحمل ترقيم **4Q285 تشير فيها " للمسيا المائت " غصن داود *
> *The controversial “Dying Messiah” text (**4Q285), probably a part of the War Rule (1QM), which describes the expected eschatological war. The original claim that this text refers to someone who was killed is now widely discounted, but the fragment does refer to a messianic figure, again designated with the titles “Branch of David” and “Prince of the Congregationhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 The Messiah in the Qumran ********s. In: Wolters, Al: The Messiah in the Old and New Testaments. Grand Rapids, MI;  Cambridge, U.K. : William B. Eerdmans Publishing Company, 2007 (McMaster New Testament Studies), S. 77*
> ​ *كيف سيكون المسيا ملكا سياسيا وفى نفس الوقت سيكون مائتا؟؟؟؟؟*



Neh,

Qumran!!!!

This guy kidding us 
!!!!!
we talk about and from Torah


----------



## apostle.paul (22 مارس 2012)

> Neh,
> 
> Qumran!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> يا صديقي، رجاء التركيز، أنا اطلب منك أن يقول الرب هذا، فهذه الجملة التي كتبتها انا تعني، ان الرب سيكون المسيح ويفعل كل هذا
> 
> لكن اين قيل هذا في النص؟
> 
> ...



Yeah , I get it now ... you wanna me tell you who is Adonai first , Then explain to you that g-d doesnt become  human and humans dont become g-d

yes !


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> > Neh,
> >
> > Qumran!!!!
> >
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> Yeah , I get it now ... you wanna me  tell you who is Adonai first , Then explain to you that g-d doesnt  become  human and humans dont become g-d



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> Yeah , I get it now ... you wanna  me  tell you who is Adonai first , Then explain to you that g-d doesnt   become  human and humans dont become g-d



ببساطة:
النصوص تقول: يهوه الفاعل
التفسير يؤكد: مسيانية النصوص

الفاعل : انت تقول انه المسيح، إذن المسيح هو يهوه...


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ببساطة:
> النصوص تقول: يهوه الفاعل
> التفسير يؤكد: مسيانية النصوص
> 
> الفاعل : انت تقول انه المسيح، إذن المسيح هو يهوه...



ما هذا الكلام !! 
اين انا قلت ان Jesus هو Adonai 
حتى انا لم اقل ان messiah هو Adonai .. لقد قلت ان الرب سيجمع شعبه تحت ملك واحد هو messiah , ثم قلت انه هو من سيبنى الهيكل الثالث بمساعده الرب له و شعب اسرائيل .. ثم انت قلت ان الرب هو من سيفعل و يساعد messiah و انا قلت ها نحن نتفق على ذلك و هذه هى الجملة التى قلت انت اننا نتفق

*لا، أنا اتفق معك في هذه النقطة ، الرب سيفعل هذا عن طريق المسيا*

اين jesus فى هذه الجملة ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> اين انا قلت ان Jesus هو Adonai


لم اقل انك قلت هذا!! يظهر ان في مشكلة في التواصل بهذا الأسلوب!!



> *لا، أنا اتفق معك في هذه النقطة ، الرب سيفعل هذا عن طريق المسيا*


نعم وشرحتها لك..



> اين jesus فى هذه الجملة ؟؟؟


من تكلم عن جيسس أصلا؟



يا اخي ركز:

 النصوص في التوارة تقول: يهوه الفاعل
 التفسير يؤكد: مسيانية النصوص


أنت تقول أن الذي سيبني الهيكل هو المسيا 
ولكن النصوص تقول يهوه،
ومن هنا يكون المسيا هو يهوه..


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> [SIZE="5]
> 
> 
> النصوص في التوارة تقول: يهوه الفاعل
> ...



انا قمت بالشرح لك ان messiah هو اراده الرب و خادمه الذى سيقوم بالتنفيذ .

مرة أخرى أقول لك .. 

g-d doesnt become human and humans dont become g-d[/SIZE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> انا قمت بالشرح لك ان messiah هو اراده الرب و خادمه الذى سيقوم بالتنفيذ .


سامحني، شرحك ليس هو الهدف، وإلا فلماذا الحوار اصلا؟
فيمكنني ان افند شرحك تماما واعطيك شرحي!
انا الآن اتحدث بالنصوص طالما انك تقول اننا لا نستطيع الإجابة..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *g-d doesnt become human and humans dont become g-d*


*Would you give one verse to prove that from your book !!!*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> *Would you give one verse to prove that from your book !!!*​​


إذن فقد فهمتني جيدا الآن حسب ما اعتقد انا..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> إذن فقد فهمتني جيدا الآن حسب ما اعتقد انا..


*سعادتك احنا تلامذتك .. شاور بس :spor22:*
*وتحيا الوحدة الوطنية *​


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *Would you give one verse to prove that from your book !!!*​



I can read your mind well .. Right now I will give you more than one verse from *Torah* 

Read this
*Ezekiel 28:2*
_
Son of man, say unto the prince of Tyrus, Thus saith the Eternal Gd; Because thine heart is lifted up, and thou hast said, I am Gd, I sit in the seat of Gd, in the midst of the seas; yet thou art a man, and not Gd, though thou set thine heart as the heart of Gd_

here is always a reprimand against any human being who claims to be Gd, or Divine

Read with me
*Hosea 11:9*
_I will not execute the fierceness of mine anger, I will not return to destroy Ephraim: for *I am Gd and not a man*; the Holy One in the midst of thee: and I will not enter into the city_

verse from Hosea in which Gd specifically tells us that Gd is not a human being

Read with me man 
*Numbers 23:19*

_*Gd is not a man that he should lie*; *neither the Son of Man that he should repent*: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?_

Gd specifically tells us that if Gd were a human being, *then He would be a liar*, *as all human beings do lie on occasion*. Furthermore, this verse tells us that if Gd were a human being, *He would be in need of repentance because all human beings sin at some point in their lives*. Finally, this verse also tells us that *if Gd were a human being, then He would make promises, but not keep them*

Gd is the same, Gd does not lie, and Gd is Gd and Human Beings are Human Beings, and Gd does not become a Human Being, and Human Beings do not become Gd


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> سامحني، شرحك ليس هو الهدف، وإلا فلماذا الحوار اصلا؟
> فيمكنني ان افند شرحك تماما واعطيك شرحي!
> انا الآن اتحدث بالنصوص طالما انك تقول اننا لا نستطيع الإجابة..



اذا فى هذه النقطة ضع شرحك انت كما وضعت انا الشرح ، ثم دع كل منهما و لننتقل الى نقطة اخرى من نقاط الحوار .. على ان تظل هذه النقطة كما هى فقد وضع كل منا شرح و لم نتفق فى هذه النقطة ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*يا ويلي!!

لي عودة للتعليق!
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> اذا فى هذه النقطة ضع شرحك انت كما وضعت انا الشرح ، ثم دع كل منهما و لننتقل الى نقطة اخرى من نقاط الحوار .. على ان تظل هذه النقطة كما هى فقد وضع كل منا شرح و لم نتفق فى هذه النقطة ..


المشكلة ليست في شرحي او في شرحك، لكن في النصوص التوراتية، النصوص هنا تؤكد أن المسيا الآتي هو يهوه!


----------



## يهودى (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> المشكلة ليست في شرحي او في شرحك، لكن في النصوص التوراتية، النصوص هنا تؤكد أن المسيا الآتي هو يهوه!



اذا ، لتكون هذه هى النقطة التالية .. كيف يكون Adonai هو messiah 
لكن قبل ذلك اطلب منك ان تضع الشرح لديك ..
هل توافق على ذلك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

انتظرني للغد..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (22 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *I can read your mind well ..*


*If u did cause i let u *
*  .. waiting and enjoying*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

عزيزي يهودي، لم أجد لك النص الذي أطلبه منك عن الحادثة التي نتكلم عنها بشأن من الذي يبني الهيكل ..



> Read this
> *Ezekiel 28:2*
> _
> Son of man, say unto the prince of Tyrus, Thus saith the Eternal Gd;  Because thine heart is lifted up, and thou hast said, I am Gd, I sit in  the seat of Gd, in the midst of the seas; yet thou art a man, and not  Gd, though thou set thine heart as the heart of Gd_
> ...



لم نقل أن الإنسان سيصبح اله!!


> *Hosea 11:9*
> _I will not execute the fierceness of mine anger, I will not return to destroy Ephraim: for *I am Gd and not a man*; the Holy One in the midst of thee: and I will not enter into the city_



هنا الله يقول أنه " الله لا إنسان " وهذا نعرفه واتفق معك فيه، فالله هو الله وليس إنسانا، لكن أين نفى أنه " لن " يظهر لنا في جسد إنسان؟
لم نقل ان الله إنسان!


> *Numbers 23:19*
> 
> _*Gd is not a man that he should lie*; *neither the Son of Man that he should repent*: hath he said, and shall he not do it? or hath he spoken, and shall he not make it good?_


هذه النصوص لا علاقة لها حتى بما تريده انت، فهى تقول ان الله ليس كالإنسان يكذب أو يندم.. ونحن نعرف هذا فطبيعة الله لا تفعل هذا..



> Gd specifically tells us that if Gd were a human being, *then He would be a liar*, *as all human beings do lie on occasion*. Furthermore, this verse tells us that if Gd were a human being, *He would be in need of repentance because all human beings sin at some point in their lives*. Finally, this verse also tells us that *if Gd were a human being, then He would make promises, but not keep them*


يبدو أنك لا تعرف الإيمان المسيحي في الأساس، نحن لا نقول أن الله إنسان، بل نقول ان الله ظهر إلينا في صورة إنسان وهذا الإنسان هو المسيح.. المسيا المنتظر..



> Gd is the same, Gd does not lie, and Gd is Gd and Human Beings are Human  Beings, and Gd does not become a Human Being, and Human Beings do not  become Gd


موافقك جدا


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

*


يهودى قال:





اذا فى هذه النقطة ضع شرحك انت كما وضعت انا الشرح ، ثم دع كل منهما و لننتقل الى نقطة اخرى من نقاط الحوار .. على ان تظل هذه النقطة كما هى فقد وضع كل منا شرح و لم نتفق فى هذه النقطة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


حسنا، لكي يستفيد الكل من الحوار،* *

شرحي:
النصوص تقول حرفيا ان الفاعل هو : يهوه 
والنصوص مسيانية بكل تأكيد، وتتكلم عن المسيا انه هو الذي سيفعل هذا،

فيكون التفسير ان يهوه سيظهر إلينا، وهو نفسه المسيا المنتظر ملك إسرائيل..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> *If u did cause i let u *
> *  .. waiting and enjoying*​


دائما انا غير مفهوم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2012)

*متابعة​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> دائما انا غير مفهوم


*ده لانك من العباقرة :t13: .. ومش عايز الموضوع دا يأثر على نفسياتك .. انت زى الفل و مافكش اى حاجة  هههههههه*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مارس 2012)

> *انت زى الفل و مافكش اى حاجة  هههههههه*


ماشي ماشي


----------



## يهودى (23 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لكن أين نفى أنه " لن " يظهر لنا في جسد إنسان؟
> لم نقل ان الله إنسان!



و أين قال الرب فى Torah انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان ؟ .. ثم لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 مارس 2012)

> و أين قال الرب فى Torah انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان ؟ .. ثم لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟



*نحن الآن نتحدث في "عدم الإمكانية"، اما الباقي فهو سهل يسير ..*


----------



## يهودى (24 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *نحن الآن نتحدث في "عدم الإمكانية"، اما الباقي فهو سهل يسير ..*



يبقى السؤال هذا لم اجد رد لديك :
أين قال الرب فى Torah انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان ؟ .. ثم لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟
انه سؤال هام لأنه سيوضح النقطة التى قام كل منا بتقديم الشرح لها .. و يكشف اى شرح هو الحقيقى


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2012)

> أين قال الرب فى Torah انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان ؟ .. ثم لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟


عزيزي، لماذا انت متسرع؟ ننتهي من النقطة الأولى ثم ننظر لبقية النقاط التي طرحتها انت بنفسك..



> انه سؤال هام لأنه سيوضح النقطة التى قام كل منا بتقديم الشرح لها .. و يكشف اى شرح هو الحقيقى


انت لم تقدم شرح، انت قدمت مخالفة صريحة للنص، النص يقول " الرب سيفعل" والنصوص مسيانية، وانت تقول " الرب سيفعل عن طريق المسيح " وهذا لا وجود له في النص!


----------



## يهودى (24 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عزيزي، لماذا انت متسرع؟ ننتهي من النقطة الأولى ثم ننظر لبقية النقاط التي طرحتها انت بنفسك..
> 
> 
> انت لم تقدم شرح، انت قدمت مخالفة صريحة للنص، النص يقول " الرب سيفعل" والنصوص مسيانية، وانت تقول " الرب سيفعل عن طريق المسيح " وهذا لا وجود له في النص!



ابدا انا لست متسرع .. و سيثبت لك حوارنا ذلك .. انت تقول ان ما قدمته انا من شرح يخالف .. و لكن انا قلت ما يقبله العقل لأنه لا يوجد ما هو مباشر فى Torah يتحدث عن messiah لذلك انا قدمت هذا الشرح الذى يتفق مع العقل " الرب يقول انه من يفعل و هذا عن طريق ملك من نسل david .. الملك القادم messiah " .
حسنا اذا كان انا اقول ما يخالف النص ، فماذا تقول انت ! .. انت تقول ما يخالف Torah بالكامل .. و يجب ان تثبت اين قال الرب انه قال انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان و لماذا ؟.. لأن هذا سيدعم ما قمت به انت من شرح .. اما اذا لم تجد هذا .. فما قلته انت ليس صحيح و عندها يبقى ما قلته انا هو الأقرب الى الصحيح .. فلتثبت لى ذلك .. علما بأنى قد اثبت من Torah ان الرب لا يمكن ان يكون انسان .. و لم اجد لديك رد ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> يبقى السؤال هذا لم اجد رد لديك :
> أين قال الرب فى Torah انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان ؟ .. ثم لماذا يفعل ذلك ؟
> انه سؤال هام لأنه سيوضح النقطة التى قام كل منا بتقديم الشرح لها .. و يكشف اى شرح هو الحقيقى



*لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ (اش  9 :  6)*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2012)

> ابدا انا لست متسرع .. و سيثبت لك حوارنا ذلك


أثبت لي بعدم ذهابك لأشياء أخرى قبل الرد على ما طرحته وأدعيت انه لم يرد عليك أحد..




> انت تقول ان ما قدمته انا من شرح يخالف .. و لكن انا قلت ما يقبله العقل لأنه لا يوجد ما هو مباشر فى Torah يتحدث عن messiah


لا يا عزيزي، لا يهمني الإسم، أسمه x لا يهمني الآن، انت قلت ان النص يتكلم عن داود، وداود في المستقبل، على الرغم أنه كان بعد داود.. وقلت ان هذا عن المسيح، وانا أوافقك، إذن كيف يكون عن المسيح والنص يقول انه عن "يهوه"؟



> " الرب يقول انه من يفعل و *هذا عن طريق* ملك من نسل david .. الملك القادم messiah " .


لم يقل الرب هذا، بل أنت الذي تقول، وحتى في حالة تفسيرك فلا مشكلة، إذ ان عندما أخذ الرب ( يهوه ) جسداً ( في إعتقادنا ) فقد تحقق هذا..



> فماذا تقول انت !


النص نفسه..



> انت تقول ما يخالف Torah بالكامل


لا يا عزيزي، لم اخالف أي شيء، فهو كتابي..



> و يجب ان تثبت اين قال الرب انه قال انه سيظهر فى جسد انسان و لماذا ؟


مرة أخرى تتسرع وتسبق الحوار الى هذه الأسئلة، لم ننتهى من الأمثلة التي وضعتها لكي نقفز الى شيء آخر، 
يمكنني ان ارد عليك وحرفياً وعندها لن تجد ما ترد به إلا ان تقول " ما يتفق مع العقل"!!


> اما اذا لم تجد هذا .. فما قلته انت ليس صحيح و


هذا خطأ منطقي، إذ بفرض أني لم اجد، ولم يقل الرب (جدلا) فهذا لا يعني انه لن يفعل ، فهل تشترط على يهوه أن يقول ما سيفعله؟



> و عندها يبقى ما قلته انا هو الأقرب الى الصحيح


انت لم تقل شيء يمس الصحة، انت قلت إيمانك الشخصي على النص، وانا ايضا في التفسير الثاني قلته، لكن لو اخذنا حرفية النص فهى في صالحي..



> علما بأنى قد اثبت من Torah ان الرب لا يمكن ان يكون انسان .. و لم اجد لديك رد ..


عزيزي، انا احترمك، لا تدعي اقول انك كاذب، ألم أرد عليك هنا  			  			#*247*  			 		أم هذه كانت مشاركة غير مرئية؟


----------



## يهودى (24 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عزيزي، انا احترمك، لا تدعي اقول *انك كاذب*، ألم أرد عليك هنا  			  			#*247*  			 		أم هذه كانت مشاركة غير مرئية؟



انا ايضا احترمك ..
حسنا .. جيد انك قلت هذا ... بالنسبة اليك انا كاذب  ..  هذا حقك الى ان اثبت لك انى لست كذلك و بالرغم من هذا انا لن اقول انك كاذب .. هل تعلم لماذا ؟ لأنك لم و لن تعرفنى ابدا .. انا اتعلم من هذا الحوار الكثير انى لا اتحاور معك لكى اقول فى النهاية انك كاذب او لا .. بل انى اتحاور لأنى فى حاجة الى من يحاورنى .. 
لقد قرأت الرد و سأعود اليك بالرد غدا او بعد غد .. انتظرنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 مارس 2012)

> حسنا .. جيد انك قلت هذا ... بالنسبة اليك انا كاذب


لا يا عزيزي، لم اقل عليك هكذا.



منتظرك عزيزي..


----------



## چاكس (25 مارس 2012)

*حوار قوى شكلها هتولع هههههههه
لا بجد يا رجالة حوار راقى 
انا متاااااااااااااااااااااااااابع *


----------



## حيرانة (26 مارس 2012)

esambraveheart قال:


> *4 **فيقضي بين الامم وينصف لشعوب كثيرين فيطبعون سيوفهم سككا ورماحهم مناجل.لا ترفع امة على امة سيفا ولا يتعلمون الحرب فيما بعد*
> *
> *​



هل سيكون لدى الناس في المستقبل الرماح والسيوف بدل الأسلحة المتطورة؟


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2012)

حيرانة قال:


> هل سيكون لدى الناس في المستقبل الرماح والسيوف بدل الأسلحة المتطورة؟


*يا اختي المقصود ان الانسان هيعيش في سلام*


----------



## حيرانة (26 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *يا اختي المقصود ان الانسان هيعيش في سلام*


أعلم أن الآية تقول أن الناس سيعيشون في سلام. لكنها تتحدث عن السيوف و الرماح وهي مفاهيم بدائية
لما لم يقل أسلحة بدل السيوف والرماح إن كان وحيا إلهيا؟ أليست الآية تتحدث عن آخر الزمن؟ فكيف يتحدث عن السيوف والرماح؟
مثل هذه الأمور مثيرة للشك !


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 مارس 2012)

*الأستاذة حيرانة، الموضوع عن شيء محدد مع عضو محدد رجاء لا داعي للتشتيت، إفتحي موضوع جديد لنرد عليكِ..
*


----------



## يهودى (29 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ (اش  9 :  6)*



In order to understand anything in the *Torah* one must look at *the original Hebrew*. You will see that the Christians distorted, changed and misinterpreted many of the Hebrew words in order to fit things into their beliefs
*Forgive me* for what am saying but Torah is my book and I musta defend.

_For unto us a child is born unto us a son is given and the government shall be upon his shoulder and his name shall be called Wonderful Counsellor The mighty God The everlasting Father The Prince of Peace
*Isaiah 9:6

*__*"For a child has been born to us, a son has been given us and authority has settled on his shoulders. He has been named 'The Mighty God.'"

*_This passage is referring to *King Hezekiah, son of Ahaz*. The King James Version (KJV) had to change the tense from the present to the future making it:

_*"A child is born, a son is given and the government shall be upon his shoulder and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, the Mighty God."
*_*In Hebrew, Hezekiah means "the mighty God."




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*


يهودى قال:





In order to understand anything in the Torah one must look at the original Hebrew. You will see that the Christians distorted, changed and misinterpreted many of the Hebrew words in order to fit things into their beliefs
Forgive me for what am saying but Torah is my book and I musta defend.

For unto us a child is born unto us a son is given and the government shall be upon his shoulder and his name shall be called Wonderful Counsellor The mighty God The everlasting Father The Prince of Peace
Isaiah 9:6

"For a child has been born to us, a son has been given us and authority has settled on his shoulders. He has been named 'The Mighty God.'"

This passage is referring to King Hezekiah, son of Ahaz. The King James Version (KJV) had to change the tense from the present to the future making it:

"A child is born, a son is given and the government shall be upon his shoulder and his name shall be called Wonderful Counselor, the Mighty God."
In Hebrew, Hezekiah means "the mighty God."






أنقر للتوسيع...


سبحان المسيح ..... أين الأختلاف ..؟؟؟ 
إليك النص كاملا
 1- وَلَكِنْ لاَ يَكُونُ ظَلاَمٌ لِلَّتِي عَلَيْهَا ضِيقٌ. كَمَا أَهَانَ الزَّمَانُ الأَوَّلُ أَرْضَ زَبُولُونَ وَأَرْضَ نَفْتَالِي يُكْرِمُ الأَخِيرُ طَرِيقَ الْبَحْرِ عَبْرَ الأُرْدُنِّ جَلِيلَ الأُمَمِ.
 2- اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُوراً عَظِيماً. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظَِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ.
 3- أَكْثَرْتَ الأُمَّةَ. عَظَّمْتَ لَهَا الْفَرَحَ. يَفْرَحُونَ أَمَامَكَ كَالْفَرَحِ فِي الْحَصَادِ. كالَّذِينَ يَبْتَهِجُونَ عِنْدَمَا يَقْتَسِمُونَ غَنِيمَةً.
 4- لأَنَّ نِيرَ ثِقْلِهِ وَعَصَا كَتِفِهِ وَقَضِيبَ مُسَخِّرِهِ كَسَّرْتَهُنَّ كَمَا فِي يَوْمِ مِدْيَانَ.
 5- لأَنَّ كُلَّ سِلاَحِ الْمُتَسَلِّحِ فِي الْوَغَى وَكُلَّ رِدَاءٍ مُدَحْرَجٍ فِي الدِّمَاءِ يَكُونُ لِلْحَرِيقِ مَأْكَلاً لِلنَّارِ.
 6- لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.
 7- لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا.

ضع لنا النص العبرى .... لنتعرف على ما تدعيه من تحريف فى الترجمة*


----------



## يهودى (29 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عزيزي يهودي، لم أجد لك النص الذي أطلبه منك عن الحادثة التي نتكلم عنها بشأن من الذي يبني الهيكل ..


 
أنت قلت ان Adonai من سيفعل .. حسنا انا أوافقك و لا تنسى انا قلت لك من قبل انه هناك 2 طريق لبناء الهيكل الثالث و حتى هذه فنحن نعلم كيف سيفعل Adonai .. هذه الجملة التى قلتها انا و انت قلت انك لم تفهم و طلبت انى اتحدث بلغة واحدة.
اذا اتفق على هذه النقطة .




Molka Molkan قال:


> لم نقل أن الإنسان سيصبح اله!!



 هذا جيد و هذا حقيقى بالفعل و هذا ما يقول Torah




Molka Molkan قال:


> هنا الله يقول أنه " الله لا إنسان " وهذا نعرفه واتفق معك فيه، فالله هو الله وليس إنسانا، لكن أين نفى أنه " لن " يظهر لنا في جسد إنسان؟
> لم نقل ان الله إنسان!



اقولها ثانية .. هذا جيد و هذا حقيقى بالفعل و قد سألت انا سؤال .. أين قال Adonai انه يظهر فى جسد انسان فى Torah؟



Molka Molkan قال:


> هذه النصوص لا علاقة لها حتى بما تريده انت، فهى تقول ان الله ليس كالإنسان يكذب أو يندم.. ونحن نعرف هذا فطبيعة الله لا تفعل هذا..


 
انا سعيد 
فأنت الأن تقول ان الرب ليس انسان و انه طبيعة مختلف و لا تفعل هذا و هذا ما نقوله نحن اليهود 




Molka Molkan قال:


> يبدو أنك لا تعرف الإيمان المسيحي في الأساس، نحن لا نقول أن الله إنسان، بل نقول ان الله ظهر إلينا في صورة إنسان وهذا الإنسان هو المسيح.. المسيا المنتظر..


 
هنا اجد تناقض فى اسلوب الحوار كأنك تحاور طفل .. تقول لى ان الرب طبيعته لا تفعل و لا تكون انسان ثم تقول انه ظهر فى صورة انسان ، هل تعلم انك بهذا القول تلبس الرب طبيعة الانسان الذى يكذب و يندم . بالرغم من انك منذ قليل قلت ان الطبيعة مختلف .




Molka Molkan قال:


> موافقك جدا



هذا جيد


----------



## يهودى (29 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> أين الأختلاف ..؟؟؟
> إليك النص كاملا
> ...



*The Hebrew reads*

*כִּי-יֶלֶד יֻלַד-לָנוּ בֵּן נִתַּן-לָנוּ וַתְּהִי הַמִּשְרָה עַל-שִכְמוֹ וַיִּקְרָא שְמוֹ פֶּלֶא יּוֹעֵץ אֵל גִּבּוֹר אֲבִי-עַד שַר-שָלוֹם*

*Translation from the Hebrew:*

*For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government is upon his shoulder; and his name shall be called "wonderful counselor, mighty G-d, eternal father, a peaceful ruler."

For the sake of argument the KJV reads:

For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. (KJV)

let me explain ...... 
*


----------



## يهودى (29 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *The Hebrew reads*
> 
> *כִּי-יֶלֶד יֻלַד-לָנוּ בֵּן נִתַּן-לָנוּ וַתְּהִי הַמִּשְרָה עַל-שִכְמוֹ וַיִּקְרָא שְמוֹ פֶּלֶא יּוֹעֵץ אֵל גִּבּוֹר אֲבִי-עַד שַר-שָלוֹם*
> 
> ...




 The differences are very visible between translation from the Hebrew and what the KJV renders. The main differences being the usage of the word *"the"* improperly and the tanslation of *"Sar Shalom."* Now in order for the terms to read "the mighty G-d,The everlasting father, or The Prince of Peace(?)".

 The particle Heh ..... *ה* 
 *would have to appear in each of the terms in hebrew which it does not.*

So saying *"The....."* would be *gramatically incorrect to say the least*.So what is in this person's name. I submit that all of the terms but *the last one "Sar Shalom" are not part of the person's name .
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> The differences are very visible between translation from the Hebrew and what the KJV renders. The main differences being the usage of the word *"the"* improperly and the tanslation of *"Sar Shalom."* Now in order for the terms to read "the mighty G-d,The everlasting father, or The Prince of Peace(?)".
> 
> The particle Heh ..... *ה*
> *would have to appear in each of the terms in hebrew which it does not.*
> ...






*عزيزى لا أرى أختلاف حسب النص الإنجليزى ... وإنما لوى للحقائق وتفسير خارج منطوق النص لتبرير الرفض ... وسأحاول مع الزملاء العالمين بالعبرية بترجمة النص العبرى لمعرفة صدق أدعاءك
سؤال: ما رأيك فى أنبثاق النور المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح والذى تقوم إسرائيل بتنظيم الأحتفال به ...؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 مارس 2012)

*




أنت قلت ان Adonai من سيفعل

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا، يهوه من قال..



و لا تنسى انا قلت لك من قبل انه هناك 2 طريق لبناء الهيكل الثالث و حتى هذه فنحن نعلم كيف سيفعل Adonai ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا عزيزي، ما تعرفه انت لا يصلح لحوارنا، فأنا لا احاورك الا بالنصوص الآن، لأني لو فتحت باب التفاسير اليهودية تقول لي عد الى التوراة..




 أين قال Adonai انه يظهر فى جسد انسان فى Torah؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أجبتك عنه مرارا وقلت لك لا تتعجل.





 فأنت الأن تقول ان الرب ليس انسان و انه طبيعة مختلف و لا تفعل هذا و هذا ما نقوله نحن اليهود 

أنقر للتوسيع...

تنويه بسيط، انا قلت:



 هذه النصوص لا علاقة لها حتى بما تريده انت، فهى تقول ان الله ليس كالإنسان يكذب أو يندم.. ونحن نعرف هذا فطبيعة الله لا تفعل هذا..

أنقر للتوسيع...

أي أني ارفض أن يكون إنسان "كاذب"..
ولكن مع كل هذا اوفقك، فطبيعة الله غير طبيعة الإنسان..
لا إختلاف في هذا..




تقول لى ان الرب طبيعته لا تفعل و لا تكون انسان 

أنقر للتوسيع...

أين قلت هذا الكلام حرفياً؟
انا قلت ان طبيعة الله ليست طبيعة الإنسان، ولم أقل "لاتكون إنسان"..




هل تعلم انك بهذا القول تلبس الرب طبيعة الانسان الذى يكذب و يندم

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا، لم البسه شيء،
ما رأيك إن كان الرب (يهوه) لبس صورة إنسان بلا خطية (لا يكذب ولا يندم)؟




بالرغم من انك منذ قليل قلت ان الطبيعة مختلف .

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم، الطبيعة مختلفة لكن الظهور في صورة إنسان جائز..


أتمنى ان ترد على، النصوص تقول ان يهوه من سيفعل، والنصوص مسيانية، اي ان المسيا هو من سيفعل، إذن المسيا هو يهوه...
*


----------



## treaz (29 مارس 2012)

متاااااااااااااااااااااااابع بتشوق جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## تيمو (30 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> So saying *"The....."* would be *gramatically incorrect to say the least*.So what is in this person's name. I submit that all of the terms but *the last one "Sar Shalom" are not part of the person's name .
> *[/RIGHT]





*- ما تفسيرك أن استخدام (الله القدير) mighty God، نفس اللفظ بدون the اُستخدمت في أشعياء 10: 21 ، وكانت تُشير إلى الله؟

ترجع البقية، بقية يعقوب، إلى الله القدير

- لماذا تهتم كثيراً إلى (ال- التعريف) وأنتَ اليهودي المؤمن بإله واحد ، فهل تؤمن بأن هناك آلهة أخرى مع الله؟ سواء معرّفة أم لا؟

- لماذا استثنيت لقب رئيس السلام؟ ما المبرر؟


شكراً*


----------



## Jane2 (30 مارس 2012)

> *כִּי-יֶלֶד יֻלַד-לָנוּ בֵּן  נִתַּן-לָנוּ וַתְּהִי הַמִּשְרָה עַל-שִכְמוֹ וַיִּקְרָא שְמוֹ פֶּלֶא  יּוֹעֵץ אֵל גִּבּוֹר אֲבִי-עַד שַר-שָלוֹם*


 
عزيزى يهودى
لا ارى مشكلة فى ترجمة النص العبرى الى اللغة العربية لان التوراة صيغت باسلوب قوى واضح الى اعلى درجة ...اذا تناقشنا فى الضمير *לָנוּ فنلاحظ انه فى صيغة الجمع ( لنا ) ولم يأتى
مفردا**ל**י  اى لى انا الله ومن هنا نرى انها دلالة على الثالوث وان الله له ثلاث اقانيم אל**וּ**הים
لماذا نبحث فى الترجمة الانجليزية للتوراه اذا كانت ترجمتها العربية ادق وايسر ولاننسى ان اللغة العبرية لاتحتوى على الفاظ التبجيل والتعظيم بمعنى ان صيغة الجمع لايمكن ان تأتى بهدف التعظيم ولكن دلالة على الثالوث
اخى يهودى
*


> هنا اجد تناقض فى اسلوب الحوار كأنك  تحاور طفل .. تقول لى ان الرب طبيعته لا تفعل و لا تكون انسان ثم تقول انه  ظهر فى صورة انسان ، هل تعلم انك بهذا القول تلبس الرب طبيعة الانسان الذى  يكذب و يندم . بالرغم من انك منذ قليل قلت ان الطبيعة مختلف .



اعتقد ان هناك لبس  وعدم ايضاح : هناك اختلاف كبير بين طبيعة الانسان وطبيعة يسوع المسيح  فالانسان العادى يمتلىء بروح انسان اما المسيح فهو انسان يمتلىء بروح الرب
روح الهية  .....اما بالنسبة للندم فما المشكلة
 *صم **15 : **11 **«**نَدِمْتُ عَلَى أَنِّي قَدْ جَعَلْتُ شَاوُلَ مَلِكًا، لأَنَّهُ رَجَعَ مِنْ وَرَائِي وَلَمْ يُقِمْ كَلاَمِي**». **فَاغْتَاظَ صَمُوئِيلُ وَصَرَخَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ**.
والندم يحمل عدة معانى مثل الحسرة على شىء حصل او الحزن عليه
اما بالنسبة للكذب فالمسيح لم يذكر عنه اى كذب او خطية
ومن الجدير بالذكر ان الشريعة الموسوية ترجم اى امرأة زانية فما بالك ايها الاخ فى العزراء مريم التى ولدت بدون زواج ؟؟ لماذا لم ترجم ؟؟  لم ترجم لان الاحبار من اليهود كانو يعرفون جيدا انها تمثل النبوءة  فى اشعياء 7\15*.
 
وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ»
 לכן יתן אדני הוא לכם אות הנה העלמה הרה וילדת בן וקראת שׁמו עמנו אל׃
עמנו אל  وتعنى بالعربية الله معنا  هنا ليس المعنى ان المسيح سيكون اسمه عمانوئيل بل معناها انه انسان بروح الهية اى ان الله سيكون معنا هنا على الارض فى صورة يسوع المسيح المخلص كما جاء فى كل النبوءات


> messiah
> هو المخلص لشعب اسرائيل و هو الفداء الذى سيرسله الرب لذلك الهدف الذى  سيؤدى فى النهاية الى سيادة السلام على كل الارض و ستعيش الارض فى سلام و  سيحكم شعب اسرائيل



وما المشكلة فى ذلك.... المسيح نزل من اجل رفع الخطية وقام بمهمة الصلب التى ذكرت فى كل النبوءات اما سيادة السلام على كل الارض فهذا سيحدث بالفعل فى نزول السيد المسيح مجددا فى نهاية الزمان  وهذا لا يتنافى ابدا مع messiah  الذى ذكر فى العهد القديم


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 مارس 2012)

يهودى قال:


> The differences are very visible between translation from the Hebrew and what the KJV renders. The main differences being the usage of the word *"the"* improperly and the tanslation of *"Sar Shalom."* Now in order for the terms to read "the mighty G-d,The everlasting father, or The Prince of Peace(?)".
> 
> The particle Heh ..... *ה*
> *would have to appear in each of the terms in hebrew which it does not.*
> ...






Jane2 قال:


> عزيزى يهودى
> لا ارى مشكلة فى ترجمة النص العبرى الى اللغة العربية لان التوراة صيغت باسلوب قوى واضح الى اعلى درجة ...اذا تناقشنا فى الضمير *לָנוּ فنلاحظ انه فى صيغة الجمع ( لنا ) ولم يأتى
> مفردا**ל**י  اى لى انا الله ومن هنا نرى انها دلالة على الثالوث وان الله له ثلاث اقانيم אל**וּ**הים
> لماذا نبحث فى الترجمة الانجليزية للتوراه اذا كانت ترجمتها العربية ادق وايسر ولاننسى ان اللغة العبرية لاتحتوى على الفاظ التبجيل والتعظيم بمعنى ان صيغة الجمع لايمكن ان تأتى بهدف التعظيم ولكن دلالة على الثالوث
> ...





*شكرا على التوضيح الموضوعى .... هل لى أن اتأكد أن الترجمة الإنجليزية أو العربية لأشعياء 9 : 6 محرفة عن النص العبرى*


----------



## Jane2 (30 مارس 2012)

الترجمة العربية تكاد تكون مطابقة للنص العبرى وبالنسبة للترجمة الانجليزية

*For to us a child is born, to us a  son is given; and the government is upon his shoulder; and his name  shall be called "wonderful counselor* تؤدى نفس المعنى ولا تحريف فيها عن المضمون

وبالنسبة لاهتمام الاخ يهودى .....باداة التعريف اعتقد انها فى صالح المسيح لانها هنا تدل على انها تعنى الله فى حالة التجسد ولو كانت لا تعنى التجسد فما الحاجة لاداة التعريف؟؟؟كلنا نعلم بوجود الرب ولا نحتاج ان نقرأ اسمه معرفا .....ولكن اخى يهودى ... اين اداة التعريف فى النص العبرى ؟؟ لا تحدثنى عن الترجمة مادام لدينا النص العبرى الاصلى


----------



## Eva Maria (31 مارس 2012)

*يهودي:





			In order to understand anything in the Torah one must look at the original Hebrew. You will see that the Christians distorted, changed and misinterpreted many of the Hebrew words in order to fit things into their beliefs
Forgive me for what am saying but Torah is my book and I musta defend.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اليهود هم الأكثر تعنتاً فيما يخص أنكار ألوهية المسيح 
ومن الذي غير الكلمات ؟ وأي كلمات تم تغييرها ؟

כִּי-יֶלֶד יֻלַד-לָנוּ בֵּן נִתַּן-לָנוּ וַתְּהִי הַמִּשְרָה עַל-שִכְמוֹ וַיִּקְרָא שְמוֹ פֶּלֶא יּוֹעֵץ אֵל גִּבּוֹר אֲבִי-עַד שַר-שָלוֹם

كلمة אל هي ايل ومعناها إله, وسواء مع ال التعريف أو بدونها المعنى ما زال قائماً ولا ريب فيه.

مثلاً في الاية :
"וַיֵּלֶךְ לְמַסָּעָיו מִנֶּגֶב וְעַד בֵּית אֵל עַד הַמָּקוֹם אֲשֶׁר הָיָה שָׁם אהלה [אָהֳלוֹ] בַּתְּחִלָּה בֵּין בֵּית אֵל וּבֵין הָעָי."

فما المقصود ب בית אל ? 

والاية الأهم والتي تثبت أن אל وان كانت بدون ה הידיעה (ال التعريف) تعني الله :

"וּבָרוּךְ אֵל עֶלְיוֹן אֲשֶׁר מִגֵּן צָרֶיךָ בְּיָדֶךָ וַיִּתֶּן לוֹ מַעֲשֵׂר מִכֹּל."
وترجمتها بالعربية :
20 ومبارك الله العلي الذي أسلم أعداءك في يدك. فأعطاه عشرا من كل شيء.

أعتقد ان هذا الأمر واضح وإن شئت فسآتيك بمزيد من الدلائل.





			This passage is referring to King Hezekiah, son of Ahaz. The King James Version (KJV) had to change the tense from the present to the future making it
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




علماء اليهود عادة ما يتخبطون في المعنى المقصود ( كعلماء المسلمين على فكرة)
والثابت ان هناك علماء ورجال دين يهود يثبتون أن المقصود هو الملك المسيح (المسيا). وبهذا نكون قد أثبتنا وبفم رجال الدين اليهود أن هذه نبوءة تحققت في المسيح

حسب الراب جينزبورغ شليط (גינזבורג שליט"א)

הבן שכולנו מיחלים לבואו הוא המשיח, ועליו נאמר: "כי ילד ילד לנו בן נִתן לנו ותהי המשרה על 
שכמו ויקרא שמו פלא יועץ אל גבור אביעד שר שלום. לםרבה המשרה ולשלום אין קץ על כסא דוד

المصدر:
גלוי היחידה

מעינות תהום רבה: בקיעת המקור הסתום
http://www.malchuty.org/סוד-ה-ליראיו/תפלה-קודם-הלמוד_פרק-ב

وترجمة ما يقوله الراب جينزبورغ :
الابن الذي نتطلع الية هو المسيح, وقيل عنه : " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ"

وهذا أكبر دليل على ان المقصود هو المسيح في الاية ولا مجال للأنكار 




			he King James Version (KJV) had to change the tense from the present to the future making itE]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبة لتغيير زمن الفعل ילד من الحاضر الى المستقبل فهو امر مغلوط 
أولاً لأن الترجمة الصحيحة هي من تأخذ بروح النص, وليست الترجمة الحرفية 
وروح النص في هذه الحالة صحيحة 

وثانياً لان الفعل יֻלַּד حسب هذا التشكيل ليست فعل مضارع بل فعل ماضي (עבר). أي ان الكاتب الذي نسخت عنه عذا النص لا يفهم القواعد العبرية.

ولكي تتاكد تفضل هذه الصفحة :
http://he.wiktionary.org/wiki/ילד#.D7.99.D6.BB.D7.9C.D6.B7.D6.BC.D7.93



			Forgive me for what am saying but Torah is my book and I musta defend.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أعجبني هذا التعليق من الشخص الذي نسخت عنه يا أخ يهودي 
في الواقع, انا كعربية استطيع ان أقول لك أن الفعل " ولد" هو فعل مضارع وبما أن اللغة العربية هي لغتي, فأرجو أن لا تناقشني بذلك 

على كلن ارجو أن لا تخالف قوانين الحوار والتي بموجبها يمنع الحوار عن طريق النسخ واللصق
سلام المسيح



*


----------



## يهودى (9 أبريل 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عزيزى لا أرى أختلاف حسب النص الإنجليزى ... وإنما لوى للحقائق وتفسير خارج منطوق النص لتبرير الرفض ... وسأحاول مع الزملاء العالمين بالعبرية بترجمة النص العبرى لمعرفة صدق أدعاءك
> سؤال: ما رأيك فى أنبثاق النور المقدس من قبر السيد المسيح والذى تقوم إسرائيل بتنظيم الأحتفال به ...؟؟؟*



*يوجد اختلاف و انى قلت لك بالعبرى ، انى انتظر الرد 
السؤال الذى قلته انت هل له علاقة بالموضوع ؟ اذا كان فأنى اجيب بأنى لا اصدق  jesus*


----------



## يهودى (9 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> نعم، الطبيعة مختلفة لكن الظهور في صورة إنسان جائز..
> 
> ...



*لا اريد اراء شخصية ،  احضر لى من Torah *


----------



## The light of JC (9 أبريل 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *يوجد اختلاف و انى قلت لك بالعبرى ، انى انتظر الرد *
> *السؤال الذى قلته انت هل له علاقة بالموضوع ؟ اذا كان فأنى اجيب بأنى لا اصدق jesus*


 
*اخي اليهودي , *

*لماذا لا تؤمن بيسوع بالرغم من تحقق جميع النبوات التي في العهد القديم في شخص يسوع المسيح ..*

*هل تحب ان احضر لك النبوات وتحقيقها  ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2012)

مازلت لم ار ردا على كلامي، وصلنا إلى أن النص المسياني يتكلم فيه يهوه عن نفسه بأنه الفاعل، إذن فالمسيح هو يهوه..



> *يوجد اختلاف و انى قلت لك بالعبرى ، انى انتظر الرد *


ما هى الأسئلة الأخرى التي طرحتها وتقول انه لم يرد عليك أحد فيها؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2012)

> *لا اريد اراء شخصية ،  احضر لى من Torah *


طيب نتفق، أولا، أنا اثبت بالنص الصريح أن المسيح هو يهوه..


لو عايز نصوص، سأقول لك نفس النصوص التي كنا نتحاور بها، فمن المعروف ان المسيح سيكون إنساناً، ومن المعروف أن يهوه هو الرب، إذن فعندما يكون المسيح هو يهوه فهذا معناه أن يهوه قد ظهر في صورة إنسان..


ما تعليقك؟


----------



## Eva Maria (9 أبريل 2012)

يهودى قال:


> *يوجد اختلاف و انى قلت لك بالعبرى ، انى انتظر الرد
> السؤال الذى قلته انت هل له علاقة بالموضوع ؟ اذا كان فأنى اجيب بأنى لا اصدق  jesus*



*ههههه 
والرد الطويل العريض الذي كتبته لك لم تراه مثلاً؟ 

كف عن المراوغة أذا وناقش التفاصيل هيا 
وفي الواقع أنت لم تكتب شيئاً بالعبرية 

وأشك حتى أنك تفهم العبرية

بالمناسبة : من الغريب جداً وجود يهودي يجيد العربية واللغة الفصحى
وان كنت تحاول اخفاء ذلك بكتابة jesus ,torah الانجليزية وكأنك لا تعرف معناها بالعربية 


*


----------



## يهودى (9 أبريل 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ههههه
> والرد الطويل العريض الذي كتبته لك لم تراه مثلاً؟
> 
> كف عن المراوغة أذا وناقش التفاصيل هيا
> ...



אנו היהודים לא יודעים משהו קשה
ובכן, אתה אומר שאני לא יודע עברית, אני לא מדבר ערבית או אנגלית עוד, אני ירשום לכם בעברית
תגובה הקלדת אתה חלש מאוד, וכי אין אפשרות למצוא את התשובה לכל שאלה
"הרב אמר"
למה אמרת לי כי
אנחנו מדברים על פי התורה
 אם אני מוצא את כל ערבית או אנגלית הערה...... אני לא נגיב
אתה... לדבר אליי ושאל בעברית, אתה מבין אותי עכשיו , אני אראה לך את המשמעות של השפה

כעת, יש להוכיח כי קיים ללא עיוות של החוק , ולהוכיח הזמנים של הפעלים הם נכונים


----------



## يهودى (9 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب نتفق، أولا، أنا اثبت بالنص الصريح أن المسيح هو يهوه..
> 
> 
> لو عايز نصوص، سأقول لك نفس النصوص التي كنا نتحاور بها، فمن المعروف ان المسيح سيكون إنساناً، ومن المعروف أن يهوه هو الرب، إذن فعندما يكون المسيح هو يهوه فهذا معناه أن يهوه قد ظهر في صورة إنسان..
> ...



ما هذا الكلام !
قلت لك من قبل اننا لا نتفق فى هذه النقطة ، قلت لك ان الرب سيفعل هذا و لكن من قال انه سيكون انسان , اين هو قال هذا ؟
من قال ان jesus هو الرب .... هل تفهمنى انى اريد من torah جملة واضحة تقول هذا , أين ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2012)

> قلت لك من قبل اننا لا نتفق فى هذه النقطة


لا يعنيني أن تتفق معي أم لا، النصوص تقول ذلك وهى تكفيني..


> قلت لك ان الرب سيفعل هذا و لكن من قال انه سيكون انسان , اين هو قال هذا ؟


الرب يهوه سيفعل هذا، والرب هو المسيح (كما اثبتت النصوص) والمسيح إنسانا، إذن الرب ظهر في صورة إنسان..



> من قال ان jesus هو الرب


لم اقل إلى الآن "يسوع" انا اتكلم عن "المسيا".. لا تخلط الآن بينهما..



> هل تفهمنى انى اريد من torah جملة واضحة تقول هذا , أين ؟


نعم افهمك ولبيت طلبك.


----------



## Eva Maria (9 أبريل 2012)

*


يهودى قال:





אנו היהודים לא יודעים משהו קשה
ובכן, אתה אומר שאני לא יודע עברית, אני לא מדבר ערבית או אנגלית עוד, אני ירשום לכם בעברית
 אתה חלש מאוד, וכי אין אפשרות למצוא את התשובה לכל שאלה
"הרב אמר"
למה אמרת לי כי
אנחנו מדברים על פי התורה
 אם אני מוצא את כל ערבית או אנגלית הערה...... אני לא נגיב
אתה... לדבר אליי ושאל בעברית, אתה מבין אותי עכשיו , אני אראה לך את המשמעות של השפה

כעת, יש להוכיח כי קיים ללא עיוות של החוק , ולהוכיח הזמנים של הפעלים הם נכונים



أنقر للتوسيع...


لغة ركيكة 
أنها  ترجمة جوجل 

تكاد كل كلمة لاترتبط بالاخرى 
ربنا يرحم



			אני לא מדבר ערבית או אנגלית עוד, אני ירשום לכם בעברית
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

في العبرية كلمة ירשום لا تقال للكتابة بل للتدوين أو التسجيل 



			אם אני מוצא את כל ערבית או אנגלית הערה
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ترجمة ما كتبته :
اذا لم أجد كل العربية او الانجليزية ملاحظة ؟

وهذه بعض الدلائل  على أن لغتك الام ليست العبرية كما تدعي 


فلغتك العربية ممتازة 
بينما لغتك العبرية ركيكة وواضح انها ترجمة حرفية الكترونية على الاغلب ترجمة جوجل

في المستقبل عليك أن تعرف مع من تتعامل يا "يهودي"
عيب عليك أن تمارس لعب الاطفال هذا 

وفي كل الاحوال ردي فيما يخص النبوءة ما زال ينتظر إجابة 


*


----------



## The light of JC (9 أبريل 2012)

*في العبرية كلمة ירשום لا تقال للكتابة بل للتدوين أو التسجيل *


100%


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2012)

*أين الرد على أشعياء 9 : 6 *


----------

